# Diablo 3 Open Beta: Gutes Spielgefühl - doch zu leicht, nach einem mühsamen Login



## TheKhoaNguyen (23. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 Open Beta: Gutes Spielgefühl - doch zu leicht, nach einem mühsamen Login* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 Open Beta: Gutes Spielgefühl - doch zu leicht, nach einem mühsamen Login


----------



## MChief0815 (23. April 2012)

Finde die Demo auch zu leicht. Mit den meisten Charakteren kommt man locker durch. Erst mit mehreren Spielern wird es knifflig, wenn der Bossgegner nur dich im Auge hat.


----------



## BitByter (23. April 2012)

vielleicht wartet man auch einfach mal das fertige spiel mit höheren schwierigkeitsgrade ab, bevor man sich DARÜBER gedanken macht.......


----------



## Angeldust (23. April 2012)

MChief0815 schrieb:


> Finde die Demo auch zu leicht. Mit den meisten Charakteren kommt man locker durch. Erst mit mehreren Spielern wird es knifflig, wenn der Bossgegner nur dich im Auge hat.


 
Wir befinden um im erstsn Akt (Kindergarten) des ersten von 4 Schwierigkeitsgraden (immernoch Kindergarten)... da isses aber mal verdammt angebracht den Schwieirigkeitsgrad in die Höhe schnellen zu lassen 


Gerade was das Balancing angeht kann man nach der Beta noch gar keine fundierte Meinung abgeben. Man kan manximal sagen: Der Einstieg ist einfach... zu einfach? Wohl kaum... gibt genug Spieler die noch keine Hack and Slays gespielt haben.


----------



## jackyjakob (23. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt die Beta mit allen 5 Klassen je einmal durchgespielt. Jede der Klassen nutzt andere Ressourcen und spielt sich dadurch einzigartig.
Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad finde ich auch das es relativ einfach gehalten ist wobei die Beta ja nur im "normalen" Schwierigkeitsgrad spielbar ist. Aber ich bin mir sicher das Diablo III in späteren Levels wie man es von Blizzard gewohnt ist deutlich anspruchsvoller wird.
Die Grafik ist stimmig und gefällt mir wesentlich besser als auf den ersten Screenshots die im Netz aufgetaucht waren. Lediglich den Unschärfe Effekt der alles etwas "matschig" aussehen lässt finde ich etwas zu stark. Zum Glück lässt sich das aber User-Patch sehr einfach ändern.
Das Skillsystem ist aber zu sehr vereinfacht worden was die Erstellung eines individuellen Charakters verhindert. Auch, dass der Schaden von Zaubern vom Waffenschaden abhängig ist finde ich etwas merkwürdig da ich z.B. meinen Zauberer deshalb mit einer Zweihandaxt ausgerüstet habe da diese den höchsten DPS hatte.
Im großen und ganzen aber fällt mein ersteindruck sehr positiv aus und ich freue mich schon auf den 15. Mai.


----------



## Lordex (23. April 2012)

Ok jetzt wirds lächerlich! Wenn die Spieler nicht kapieren das es der EINFACHSTE Schwiergkeitsgrad ist und wir gerade ma am ANFANG des Spiels sind! Wie blöd sind die Leute eigentlich? Es gibt später noch Inferno u nd was weiss ich nicht alles da könnt ihr dann genug sterben! Und ich wette das dann das geheule das es ja viel zu schwer ist!!!!


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (23. April 2012)

Zum Thema zu leicht:
In der Beta spielt man ungefär soweit, wie in D2 bis man Cane gerettet hat. Und mal ehrlich, wer bis dahin gestorben ist kam schon da nicht mal bis Hölle. 
Wartets mal ab, die hälfte der Spieler wird schon rumheulen, wenn sie nicht mal 60 werden ohne regelmäßig zu sterben. Von Hölle und INFERNO will ich erst garnicht reden. Das Spiel wird zum Ende hin schwerer sein, als jedes andere Blizzard spiel (ok die waren ja alle auch leicht), aber auch als nahezu jedes andere comerzielle Spiel.


----------



## myblade (23. April 2012)

Leute, das ist ein Test... Ein Test zum groben Balancing, Feedback abholen und Technik testen...

Aber die fehlende Individualisierung nervt schon extrem... dabei war doch gerade das Skillsystem einer der Aufhänger... Nun ist das alles viel zu viel auf Casual-Gamer ausgelegt. Bei bestimmten, vordefinierten Leveln, schaltet man bestimmte, vordefinierte Skills bzw. Runen für diese frei. Was bleibt, ist die Wahl, was man denn gerade einsetzen möchte. Auch die Attribute fallen flach... fehlt nur noch ein Autopilot und das automatische Anlegen und Auswählen der momentanen besten Skills und Ausrüstung.


----------



## Setzergott (23. April 2012)

Abgesehen von den ganzen Verbindungsfehler (aber dafür ist der Stresstest ja auch gedacht) hats mir auf jedenfall sehr viel Spass gemacht.

Ich hatte zeitweise auch das Gefühl, es ist etwas zu einfach, aber wie schon geschrieben wurde ist das ja auch nur der Einstiegsschwierigkeitsgrad. Bei Diablo II waren auch schon gefühlt Welten zwischen "Alptraum" und "Hölle"...das wird hier nicht anders werden.

Zitat: "Der höchste Schwierigkeitsgrad von Diablo 3 wird laut einer Aussage von Community Manager Bashiok ab Akt 3 "brutal schwer" und soll nur noch für die absoluten "Elite-Spieler" geeignet sein. Die einfacheren Akte 1 und 2 sollen aber auch Gelegenheitsspieler von den härteren Stufen "träumen lassen". (George J. King, 01.04.2012) 

Zur fehlenden Individualisierung: Die fehlte bereits bei Diablo II...aber du hast recht, das Level up war nix besonderes, da man eh nicht viel individualisieren konnte. Ab und an mal ein Runen aktivieren ist nicht gerade spannend :/


----------



## TheChicky (23. April 2012)

Was den Vorwurf "individuelle Charakterentwicklung fehlt" angeht, mal eine Erklärung:

Ich glaube, dass die Leute das neue System und die Vorteile davon einfach noch nicht verstehen, weil bis jetzt kaum Skills oder Items zur Auswahl sind. Aber man muss schon etwas weiter als bis Level 7 denken:

Jeder Char kann nach wie vor - individuell - nach seinen Präferenzen seine Lieblingsskills benutzen. Du bist nur nicht mehr auf eine fixe Auswahl beschränkt (und wo Beschränkung für mehr Individualität sorgen soll, weiß ich wirklich nicht) Es werden je nach Levelaufstieg immer mehr Skills zur Auswahl stehen und folgerichtig gibt es immer mehr verschiedene Lieblingsskill-Zusammenstellungen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass etwa 2 Mönche bei Level 40 dieselbe Skillkombi verwenden (noch dazu mit denselben Runen!) dürfte sehr, sehr, sehr gering sein -> Individualität!

Dies war in Diablo 2 noch ganz anders: Da stieg diese Wahrscheinlichkeit signifikant, da die lvl 30 Skills in der Regel die mächtigsten waren und sie jeder benutzt hat.

Jetzt kommt das Argument: "Aber ich kann doch jederzeit switschen zwischen den Skills, wo ist da die Indivdualität?"

Auch dieser Vorwurf ist zu kurz gedacht, denn hier kommen die Items ins Spiel: Es wurde von Blizzard bestätigt, dass diese Skillverbessernde/-verändernde Wirkung haben können (ja bei 1/3 Akt 1, Schwierigkeit 1, fällt sowas noch nicht, das ist ja wohl klar!). 

Das heißt, du kannst zwar deine Skills genau so ändern wie der Nachbar links, der gerade alles wegschießt, wirst aber dennoch lange nicht seinen Damage machen, denn dafür fehlen dir einfach die passenden Items. Dein Nachbar hat seine Items präzise auf seine Lieblingsskillkombi abgestimmt und auf maximale Effektivität getrimmt. Und diese Kombis gibts unzählige, ebenso wie Items und daher ist auch die Individualität eigentlich eine bedeutend HÖHERE als bei D2. Man wird in hohen Leveln wohl keine 2 wirklich gleichen Mönche finden. Jeder wird sich spezialisiert haben. Und die Möglichkeiten der Spezialisierung sind unzählige male höher als noch in D2.

Und weil es Anfangs noch gar nicht klar sein wird, auf was du dich später spezialisieren willst, ist es eigentlich doch völlig logisch, dass die Attributspunkte automatisch vergeben werden. Nur so kann Blizzard balancen, dass alle Skillkombis jederzeit verwendbar sein werden.

Man muss sich diese Dinge schon ein mal vor Augen führen. Das neue System ist nicht schlechter als das von D2, es ist einfach ANDERS. Es spielt seine Stärken vor allem in den höheren Leveln aus!

Wir sollten ihm einfach eine Chance geben, denk ich.


----------



## guidogames (23. April 2012)

Ich bin sehr begeistert von dem Spiel. Habe es mit einem Freund auch schon im Co-op Modus gespielt. Macht super viel Spaß.
Das was ich persönlich nicht so schön finde ist die Grafik. Hier meine ich nur das "matschige" (wie hier schon einmal angesprochen wurde). Etwas detallierter oder schärfer würde besser aussehen. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Aber wie gesagt ist das meine persönliche Meinung.

Zum Co-op vielleicht noch, hier sollten die Items etwas anders dargestellt werden (der Partner sieht meine Items nicht und umgekehrt). Das ist ein wenig doof wenn der eine in einer Ecke ist und der andere in der anderen. Dann könnte man dem Partner z.B. sagen das dort noch etwas für Ihn liegt
Aber das sind nur Kleinigkeiten.

Ich freu mich schon auf den 15.5.12


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (23. April 2012)

@ guidogames:
Das mit den Items ist absicht. So verhidnert man das in Public-games nur schnelles grabben belohnt wird. War in D2 schon etwas nervig.
Wenn ein Item für deinen Freund droppt, nimms einfach auf, schmeis es wieder hin, dann sieht er es auch oder tradet es.


----------



## SirHanselot (23. April 2012)

myblade schrieb:


> Aber die fehlende Individualisierung nervt schon extrem... dabei war doch gerade das Skillsystem einer der Aufhänger... .



Ich fand es anfänglich auch extrem schade... aber wenn ich jetzt so darüber nachdenke hat das durchaus seinen Sinn. Viel zu oft hab ich mich gefragt wie die anderen Fähigkeiten wohl aussehen bzw. wie sie wirken... aber um das zu sehen musste man (bei High-Level-Skills) mit dem selben Charakter alles nochmal spielen und man will ja vielleicht auch noch andere Charaktere ausprobieren, sprich man (ich) macht das nicht -> Viel zu aufwendig. Also für neugierige Menschen und für die die sich verskillt haben optimal. Bei der schier unendlichen Auswahl kann man seine Fähigkeiten dann eh wieder individualisieren


----------



## trgringo (23. April 2012)

*D3*

also  ich verstehe so manche aussage nicht: zum einen ist immer wieder davon die rede, dass es bei den skills "schier unendliche möglichkeiten gibt". wie kommt ihr darauf? so wie es für mich in der beta aussah gibt es alle paar level einen neuen skill. insgesamt so 10 stück pro charakter. da kann man dann noch pro skill eine von mehreren runen aktivieren. aber das wars dann doch auch schon? unendlich ist das für mich nicht... weiterhin war die rede davon, dass die Standardattacke "noch" nicht vorhanden ist. wie kommt ihr darauf? was mir zusätzlich noch aufgefallen ist, wo kann ich denn den schaden meines skills / zaubers sehen? ich habe z.b. mit dem zauberer gespielt. der hat ja am anfang diesen lila blitz auf der linken maustaste. in verbindung mit einer handwaffe hatte ich dann einen schadenswert von z.b. 6,6. dann wurde der lila blitz mittels levelaufstieg aufgelevelt. da stand dann sinngemäß "ihr zauber richtet nun mehr schaden an". in der charakterübersicht hatte ich aber nach wie vor einen schaden von 6,6!? wo sehe ich also, wieviel schaden nun mein zauber macht? ich glaube nicht dass blizzard bis zum release noch was ändert, daher, auch wenn das spiel spass und süchtig macht, es gibt dennoch grobe schnitzer meiner meinung nach!

p.s. die gedroppten items im coop droppen immer für jeden charakter einzeln. das heißt für jeden spieler droppen eigene items, die nur er sieht. wenn er sie dann aufnimmt und anschließend wieder wegwirft, dann sehen sie auch die anderen spieler und können sie aufnehmen. finde ich ziemlich sinnvoll, denn bei D2 war es ja meist so dass der eine noch das letzte monster killte während der andere schon alles für sich einsammelte... bei D3 daher viel besser!


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (23. April 2012)

trgringo schrieb:


> wo kann ich denn den schaden meines skills / zaubers sehen? ich habe z.b. mit dem zauberer gespielt. der hat ja am anfang diesen lila blitz auf der linken maustaste. in verbindung mit einer handwaffe hatte ich dann einen schadenswert von z.b. 6,6. dann wurde der lila blitz mittels levelaufstieg aufgelevelt. da stand dann sinngemäß "ihr zauber richtet nun mehr schaden an". in der charakterübersicht hatte ich aber nach wie vor einen schaden von 6,6!? wo sehe ich also, wieviel schaden nun mein zauber macht?


 
Hallo,

das hat mir auch lange Kummer gemacht; da man nicht wirklich weiss, was denn jetzt "besser" oder "mehr schaden" bedeutet. Du kannst in den Ingame-Optionen einstellen "Schadenswerte über Gegnern anzeigen" oder ähnich, kann grad nicht nachgucken. Dann ploppen über den Gegnern die Schadenswerte auf, wie viel Schaden man grad angerichtet hat incl. Krits usw. Das ganze sieht dann zwar nen bisschen WoW-mäßig aus, aber man kann sich dran gewöhnen und hat nen besseres Feedback für Damage.

Was in dem o.g. Artikel jedoch mit "noch keine standartattacken" gemeint ist verstehe ich auch nicht und hätte gerne eine Erklärung  

Grüße


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (23. April 2012)

Ich glaube die Überschrift hätte man nicht besser wählen können, denn genau das sagt ansich alles aus was ich sagen wollte.
Deswegen werde ich mich nun nur nochmal kurz über das überarbeitet Skill-System auslassen. Denn wo bleibt bitte die Freude über ein neues Lvl-up wenn man keine Grundfertigkeiten erhöhen kann und einem in diesem Level keine neue Fertigkeit erwartet? Wieso kann man sich keinen Plan schmieden wie man seinen Char am besten Skillt der soweit gedacht ist, dass er frühstens in über einen Monat zum Ende kommt.
So kommt es für mich wirklich so vor, das ich in bester Moorhuhn-Manier einzig auf die Mobs klicke ohne wirklich eine Befriedung zu erfahren.

Aber das wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen das im späteren Spiel das richtige Equip noch wichtiger wird, als es noch im vorherigen Teil war. Ich hoffe aber mal das reicht um seinen Char seinen individuellen Touch zu verleihen.


----------



## MisterCritics (23. April 2012)

ich finde auch das es zu leicht ist. Bin nur ein einziges mal gestorben und das auch weil ich afk war. Naja aber ist halt akt 1. Bei D2 tat man sich auch nicht besonders schwer im 1.Akt. Aber in der Kathadrale lvl 4 hätte ich mir schon mehr widerstand erwartet.


----------



## Kratos333 (23. April 2012)

Ich bin noch nie gestorben und hab jede Klasse min. auf stufe 10 gelevelt.
Das Spiel ist viel zu einfach am anfang. Aber darüber zu urteilen ist eigentlich schwachsinn weil Diablo 2 auch Kinderkacke war. 
Kann mich irgendwie nicht daran erinnern das jemals ein Diablo schwer war.  Ausser natürlich im Pro Modus (einmal tot immer tot). 
Aber die Beta kam mir eh nur so vor wie einfach nur eine "vorstellung" des Produktes. Da wurde nicht viel balanced sondern man konnte einfach jede klasse auf 13 testen. 

Das wird in der Final eh anders sein da bin ich mir sicher


Ich hab gestern abend noch bis in der früh um 4 uhr gezockt und hab noch paar sachen angeschaut.

Als beispiel das Handwerkssystem ist super. Habe mir schon massig Waffen gebaut und meine schmiede aufgewertet damit mein Schmied bessere Waffen bauen kann. Mein Demon hunter mit Stufe 13 war komplett ausgerüstet mit Crafting Items  Es soll ja auch noch den Juwelier geben. Das System macht aufjedenfall laune 

Auch das Auktionshaus hab ich mir kurz angeschaut. Sieht sehr gut aus...ebenso absolute Pflicht in einem newgen Diablo.



Schade, das es das pvp system nicht ins Spiel geschafft hat.


----------



## Kratos333 (23. April 2012)

Bl00dy3y3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Überschrift hätte man nicht besser wählen können, denn genau das sagt ansich alles aus was ich sagen wollte.
> Deswegen werde ich mich nun nur nochmal kurz über das überarbeitet Skill-System auslassen. Denn wo bleibt bitte die Freude über ein neues Lvl-up wenn man keine Grundfertigkeiten erhöhen kann und einem in diesem Level keine neue Fertigkeit erwartet? Wieso kann man sich keinen Plan schmieden wie man seinen Char am besten Skillt der soweit gedacht ist, dass er frühstens in über einen Monat zum Ende kommt.
> So kommt es für mich wirklich so vor, das ich in bester Moorhuhn-Manier einzig auf die Mobs klicke ohne wirklich eine Befriedung zu erfahren.
> 
> Aber das wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen das im späteren Spiel das richtige Equip noch wichtiger wird, als es noch im vorherigen Teil war. Ich hoffe aber mal das reicht um seinen Char seinen individuellen Touch zu verleihen.


 

Seh ich anders. Das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht am anfang aber...:
Ein level up und nen guten Skill (egal, ob Passiv oder Aktiv) bekommen ist besser als "Ein punkt auf Stärke" zu geben. Warum soll ich mich freuen wenn ich einen  "punkt" auf Vita geben? Den punkt merkste nichtmal! 
Einen Passiv Skill der als beispiel die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit um 10% erhöht ... da freu ich mich dann richtig drauf! 

In D3 bekommt man bis level 60 jedes level einen neuen Skill. Level 60 ist max. übrigends


Das wird sich eh erst im späteren verlauf zeigen ob das Skillsystem  etwas taugt.


----------



## Sirius89 (23. April 2012)

An alle die heulen es is zu einfach.Es is das verkackte erste Drittel das von Akt 1,AUF NORMAL!Erinnert euch ma in Diablo 2 zurück.Wo seid ihr da bitte im ersten Drittel das 1 Aktes gestorben hm?Das war auch verdammt einfach.Das wird schon noch nen bisschen anziehen,selbst auf normal.


----------



## TheCrow1989 (23. April 2012)

Moin ich hatte am Wochenende auch mal die Möglichkeit genutzt um ein Blick in die Diablo 3 Beta zuwerfen und ich bin weitestgehend Überzeugt worden ,nur ist mir beim anblick des pseudo Battlenet 2.0 einfach nur übel geworden ! Wo sind die großen Chats hin oder die Freiheit einfach mal ein Game mit seinem persönlichen Namen auf zu machen ? Geschweige denn sein eigenen Channel zu machen ? Ich weis das es nur eine Beta ist,und nicht alle Funktionen implantiert wurden, aber das was drin ist kann doch nicht alles an grundfunktionen gewesen sein ?
Ich finde man fühlt sich einfach nur von den andren Spielern isoliert ....


----------



## MisterCritics (23. April 2012)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> An alle die heulen es is zu einfach.Es is das verkackte erste Drittel das Spiels,AUF NORMAL!Erinnert euch ma in Diablo 2 zurück.Wo seid ihr da bitte im ersten Drittel das Aktes gestorben hm?Das war auch verdammt einfach.Das wird schon noch nen bisschen anziehen,selbst auf normal.


 
ist es nicht ein Drittel von Akt 1 was wir anspielen durften?


----------



## Soulja110 (23. April 2012)

Ich fands ok, hab vom Gameplay nicht mehr erwartet als das was ich gesehen hab. Grafik hat mich am Anfang geschockt aber erstens ists nur Beta und zweitens schon allein mit dem Sharpen Filter aus den Blizzard Forum sahs schon um längen besser aus. Mittlerweile find ichs grafisch angemessen. Habs eh schon vorbestellt und dabei bleibts, gut möglich, dass ichs nichtmehr so verschlingen werde wie Teil 1&2 damals aber ich glaub das liegt nicht am Spiel sondern am Älter werden


----------



## Daishi888 (23. April 2012)

myblade schrieb:


> Leute, das ist ein Test... Ein Test zum groben Balancing, Feedback abholen und Technik testen...
> 
> Aber die fehlende Individualisierung nervt schon extrem... dabei war doch gerade das Skillsystem einer der Aufhänger... Nun ist das alles viel zu viel auf Casual-Gamer ausgelegt. Bei bestimmten, vordefinierten Leveln, schaltet man bestimmte, vordefinierte Skills bzw. Runen für diese frei. Was bleibt, ist die Wahl, was man denn gerade einsetzen möchte. Auch die Attribute fallen flach... fehlt nur noch ein Autopilot und das automatische Anlegen und Auswählen der momentanen besten Skills und Ausrüstung.




Kannste in den Optionen einstellen. Auto-Equip oder so, kein Witz! Habs aber nicht ausprobiert, wieso auch?! Ich zieh mich dann doch noch lieber selber an und nicht von Mama-Blizzard


----------



## Sirius89 (23. April 2012)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> ist es nicht ein Drittel von Akt 1 was wir anspielen durften?


 

Ach verdammt.Ja natürlich,das erste Drittel von Akt 1.

Ich sollte einfach nix schreiben bevor ich meinen ersten Kaffee hatte.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2012)

SirHanselot schrieb:


> Ich fand es anfänglich auch extrem schade... aber wenn ich jetzt so darüber nachdenke hat das durchaus seinen Sinn. Viel zu oft hab ich mich gefragt wie die anderen Fähigkeiten wohl aussehen bzw. wie sie wirken... aber um das zu sehen musste man (bei High-Level-Skills) mit dem selben Charakter alles nochmal spielen


 Stand doch alles ausführlich zu den Fähigkeiten da. Übrigens habe ich nicht so wie geschrieben wurde die höchsten Fähigkeiten verwendet, 'jeder' ist also definitiv schon mal falsch.


----------



## shakethatthing (23. April 2012)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> ist es nicht ein Drittel von Akt 1 was wir anspielen durften?


Jap. Nach dem Skelletkönig gehts noch weiter. Wäre auch etwas seltsam wenn man bedenkt das man mühelos in knapp 80 Minuten durch den Betacontent durch sein kann wenn man nicht alles abklappert...

Also für mich ist es eine Beta der gemischten Gefühle. Einerseits macht es schon Spaß aber ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dem neuen Charaktersystem anfreunden. Runen hin oder her, mir fehlt einfach das Gefühl dass das "mein" Charakter ist. Nahezu jeder Dämonenjäger den ich treffe ist bis auf seine Waffe und Rüstung zu meinem identisch. Wir können das gleiche und sind völlig austauschbar. Auch Frage ich mich was kommt wenn ich alle Charaktere auf 60 habe? (wenn ich überhaupt so lange durchhalte) Ich war noch nie so der Typ der stundenland Baal gefarmt hat um an die super-duper Items zu kommen. Ich habe lieber neue Charaktere erstellt und einfach mal andere Skillbuilds ausprobiert um zu sehen wie die sind. Statt einer Feuer eben mal eine Eis Zauberin gespielt. Das übrigt sich ja aber nun. 
Das man jedes Level einen Skill bekommt ist ja schön und gut aber den probiert man kurz aus, weiß dann wozu und wann er taugt und baut sich daraus einfach eine für dein eigenen persönlichen Spielstil "ideale" Kombination. Wenn man diese hat besteht bis auf einzelne Gegnertypen kein großer Bedarf zu wechseln denn Blizzard muss bei dem System ja möglichst darauf achten das alle Skills möglichst ausgeglichen sind da keine Skill nur übergangsweise benutzt werden wie bei einem Skilltree. Man hat dann einfach einen Favoriten und den benutzt man, Von daher finde ich das diese Freiheit das Spielverhalten gleichzeitig auch einschränkt. Ich möchte Fehler machen können! Das gehört für mich zu einem Spiel dazu. Ich bin auch kein Spieler der sich sein Preequip zusammen hortet damit er mit dem nächsten Charakter keinen Punkt mehr in Energie setzen muss oder weiß wie viele Punkte er in Geschicklichkeit braucht um die maximale Ausweichchance zu haben. Für mich sind diese Punkte und die Skills einfach das was _meinen_ Charakter ausmacht und das fehlt mir bei D3 einfach. Für mich fühlt es sich an als würde ich nicht _meinen_ Charakter sondern einen Premade von Blizzard spielen.

Auch "stören" mich viele Kleinigkeiten wie die Fokusierung auf Skills, weg von Waffen. Ja der Waffenschaden zählt zu den Skills aber was bringt es mir eine Waffe auszurüsten wenn ich die nie benutze? Ein Mönch mit zwei Keulen benutzt im Kampf ausschließlich seine Hände und steckt die Keulen brav vor jeder Attacke wieder weg... Auch das dadurch es an jeder Stelle glüht, spritzt und funkt stört mich etwas. Eine Vierparty aus Hexendoktor, Mönch, Magier und Barbar resultiert schlicht und ergreifend darin das man nichts, aber auch überhaupt garnichts mehr auf dem Bildschirm erkennen kann. Gerade wenn der Hexendoktor im Millisekundentack Spinnengefäße durch die Gegend schleudert. Das ist mir einfach "too much", da verfolgt Blizzard meiner Meinung nach die falsche Biowarephilosophie von Dragon Age 2 "Every time you push a button something awesome happens". 

Vorbestellt ist es schon lange und das bleibt es auch, aber ich habe so meine Zweifel ob ich Diablo 3 wirklich lange zocken werde. Bisher hat es doch viele Ecken und Kanten an denen ich mich störe.

*edit*
Und die Kritik zum Schwierigkeitsgrad finde ich trotz des frühen Teil des Spiels zumindest im Ansatz gerechtfertigt. Ich hatte nicht mit einem einzigen Charakter auch nur ansatzweise Probleme oder bin mal unter 50% Lebensenergie gefallen. Okay, außer das eine mal wo ich es für ne kluge Idee hielt mit nem Dämonenjäger Rambo in ner Gegnerhorde zu spielen. Natürlich soll das Spiel für Einsteiger nicht frustrierend sein aber derzeit erscheint es mir sogar für die einen Ticken zu schwer. Bei einem Bossgegner darf auch ein Einsteiger mal sterben...


----------



## Boba82Fett (23. April 2012)

Also ich fand es am Anfang interessant, hinterher habe ich mir dann die Frage gestellt ob ich es denn oft zocken würde, oder obe es wie andere Titel verstauben würde, ich denke ich würde es nicht oft spielen.


----------



## Corbanx (23. April 2012)

Nach der Beta: Kaufentscheidung revidiert. Dafür geb' ich kein Geld aus.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. April 2012)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> An alle die heulen es is zu einfach.Es is das verkackte erste Drittel das von Akt 1,AUF NORMAL!Erinnert euch ma in Diablo 2 zurück.Wo seid ihr da bitte im ersten Drittel das 1 Aktes gestorben hm?Das war auch verdammt einfach.Das wird schon noch nen bisschen anziehen,selbst auf normal.


 Auch auf NORMAL war D2 wenigstens ETWAS fordernd und keine Schneeballschlacht gegen Pappaufsteller.


----------



## Nihiletex (23. April 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Auch auf NORMAL war D2 wenigstens ETWAS fordernd und keine Schneeballschlacht gegen Pappaufsteller.


 
Wenn in D2 Akt 1 auf normal bis zur Gräfin (was in etwa dem Umfang der Beta entspricht, ca. 1/3 von Akt1) die Schwierigkeit fordernd für dich war wirst du in einer Schneeballschlacht gegen Pappaufsteller wohl verlieren.

Es ist einfach nur dumm sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad auszulassen wenn man mehr oder weniger nur das Tutorial spielen kann.
Wenn auch Hell + Inferno nicht reichen sollten gibt es für die Leute immer noch den HC Modus. Aber davor haben 99% der Spieler die "waaah waaah zu leicht" schreien ja eh Angst.


----------



## z3ro22 (23. April 2012)

sagte es ja d3 ist rotz


----------



## Daishi888 (23. April 2012)

Wozu wird hier eignetlich noch "Diskutiert"?

Leute die das Spiel nach der Beta oder besser gesagt DIE Beta gut bis sehr gut finden, und damit meine ich jetzt alles in allem, sind Fanboys.
Leute die das SPiel schlecht finden, egal wegen Schwierigkeit oder Skillsystem, sind weineliche Heulsusen.
Leute, die das Spiel so mittelmäßig finden, habe keine Ahnung.

Sry, musste ma eben Klugscheißen, weil mir die Art hier mal wieder auf die nerven geht. Kann aber auch einfach nur sein, dass ich den ein oder anderen hier einfach nur falsch verstehe oder es liegt an den Medikamenten, die ich nehme, wegen meiner sch*** Erkältung, also nichts für Ungut.

Aber das kommt mir hier so vor wie am Wochenende im off. Blizz.-Forum als sich die Leute tierisch aufgeregt haben, weil Sie net spielen konnten...

(Ausnahmen ausgeschlossen)


----------



## TheChicky (23. April 2012)

shakethatthing schrieb:


> Also für mich ist es eine Beta der gemischten Gefühle. Einerseits macht es schon Spaß aber ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dem neuen Charaktersystem anfreunden. Runen hin oder her, mir fehlt einfach das Gefühl dass das "mein" Charakter ist. Nahezu jeder Dämonenjäger den ich treffe ist bis auf seine Waffe und Rüstung zu meinem identisch.


Nein. Ihr unterscheidet euch durch die Skills die ihr benutzt und die Runen die ihr setzt und durch die Items, die auf eure Skills abgestimmt sind. Dies wird in höheren Leveln weitaus deutlicher sichtbar sein.



> Wir können das gleiche und sind völlig austauschbar.


Auch das ist nicht richtig, da du hier die Items (und Edelsteine) völlig außer acht lässt, die maßgeblich Damage und Spielstil bestimmen. Und nicht zuletzt in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden auch dein spielerisches Können.



> Auch Frage ich mich was kommt wenn ich alle Charaktere auf 60 habe? (wenn ich überhaupt so lange durchhalte) Ich war noch nie so der Typ der stundenland Baal gefarmt hat um an die super-duper Items zu kommen. Ich habe lieber neue Charaktere erstellt und einfach mal andere Skillbuilds ausprobiert um zu sehen wie die sind. Statt einer Feuer eben mal eine Eis Zauberin gespielt. Das übrigt sich ja aber nun.


Du kannst ja immer noch einen anderen Char hochleveln und ihn zb zu einen Spezialisten einer anderen Skillkombi machen, mit den Items, die du gefunden hast. Oder du spielst hardcore 



> Das man jedes Level einen Skill bekommt ist ja schön und gut aber den probiert man kurz aus, weiß dann wozu und wann er taugt und baut sich daraus einfach eine für dein eigenen persönlichen Spielstil "ideale" Kombination. Wenn man diese hat besteht bis auf einzelne Gegnertypen kein großer Bedarf zu wechseln denn Blizzard muss bei dem System ja möglichst darauf achten das alle Skills möglichst ausgeglichen sind da keine Skill nur übergangsweise benutzt werden wie bei einem Skilltree.


Auch bei diesem Einwand lässt du wieder völlig den Einfluss der unzählig verschiedenen Items außer acht, die bestimmte Skills/Runen/Attribute/Resistenzen pushen oder nerven werden und dadurch deinen Spielstil und die verwendete Skillkombi maßgeblich beeinflussen werden. Natürlich nicht gleich bei 1/3 Akt 1...



> Von daher finde ich das diese Freiheit das Spielverhalten gleichzeitig auch einschränkt. Ich möchte Fehler machen können!


 
Du KANNST doch Fehler machen! Bei der Skillkombi, den verwendeten Runen, der Ausrüstung und vor allem dem Spiel gegen die Monster an sich. Nur musst du nicht gleich einen neuen Char hochziehen, um einen Fehler auszumerzen. 



> Auch "stören" mich viele Kleinigkeiten wie die Fokusierung auf Skills, weg von Waffen. Ja der Waffenschaden zählt zu den Skills aber was bringt es mir eine Waffe auszurüsten wenn ich die nie benutze?


 Das ist etwas, das auch mich stört.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. April 2012)

Komisch, dass der Suchtfaktor in Diablo immer wieder gelobt wird, aber wenn man WoW und Suchtfaktor in einem Atemzug nennt, wird man geflamed.  

Die Kritik an dem leichten Einstieg halte ich für unangebracht. Der Einstieg in ein Spiel sollte so eingängig und einfach wie möglich gehalten sein. Je weiter man im Spiel voran schreitet, desto höher steigt die Lernkurve. So sollte es in jedem Spiel sein. Und ich denke, Blizzard wird das auch mit Diablo 3 gut hinbekommen und ihrem Prinzip "Einfach zu lernen, schwer zu meistern" treu bleiben.


----------



## shakethatthing (23. April 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Nein. Ihr unterscheidet euch durch die Skills die ihr benutzt und die Runen die ihr setzt und durch die Items, die auf eure Skills abgestimmt sind. Dies wird in höheren Leveln weitaus deutlicher sichtbar sein.


Was ebenso eine Vermutung ist, wie auch meine Befürchtungen. Niemand außer Blizzard weiß ob es am Ende wirklich so sein wird. 
Ebenso basiert die Annahme darauf das es keine optimalen Skillungen geben wird. Und so viel Vertrauen ich auch in Blizzard habe, ich bezweifle stark das es bei Diablo 3 keine Skillungen und Items geben wird die anderen klar überlegen sind. 



TheChicky schrieb:


> Auch das ist nicht richtig, da du hier die Items (und Edelsteine) völlig außer acht lässt, die maßgeblich Damage und Spielstil bestimmen. Und nicht zuletzt in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden auch dein spielerisches Können.


Ebenso eine Annahme. Zumal hier auch wieder davon ausgegangen werden muss das jeder Spieler das Bedürfnis verspührt den Content mit jedem Charakter drei mal durchzuspielen denn erst dann wird das Equip sich wohl maßgeblich auswirken. War bei D2 ja auch nicht anders.
Das trifft dann vielleicht auf den Hardcore User zu, aber nicht den Otto Normal User. Da ist Blizzard vielleicht etwas optimistisch was ihre Fanbase angeht.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Du kannst ja immer noch einen anderen Char hochleveln und ihn zb zu einen Spezialisten einer anderen Skillkombi machen, mit den Items, die du gefunden hast. Oder du spielst hardcore


Warum sollte ich einen zweiten Char hochleveln wenn ich die Items auch einfach in der Kiste lagern kann? Zudem ist die Anzahl der Charakterslots begrenzt.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Auch bei diesem Einwand lässt du wieder völlig den Einfluss der unzählig verschiedenen Items außer acht, die bestimmte Skills/Runen/Attribute/Resistenzen pushen oder nerven werden und dadurch deinen Spielstil und die verwendete Skillkombi maßgeblich beeinflussen werden. Natürlich nicht gleich bei 1/3 Akt 1...


Content den ich bisher noch nicht mal ansatzweise gesehen habe. Ich kann meinen Ersteindruck nur aufgrund dessen fällen was ich gesehen habe und nicht was Blizzard einem in irgendwelchen Pressekonferenz in irgendwelchen Powerpointpräsentationen zeigt. Die können viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist. Ich hingegen kann nur beurteilen was ich selbst gespielt habe.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Du KANNST doch Fehler machen! Bei der Skillkombi, den verwendeten Runen, der Ausrüstung und vor allem dem Spiel gegen die Monster an sich. Nur musst du nicht gleich einen neuen Char hochziehen, um einen Fehler auszumerzen.


Bei D2 musste man keinen neuen Char hochleveln wenn man Fehler gemacht hat, Punkte in Energie gesetzt hat oder  nicht auf Max-Block kam. Auch konnte man noch gut durch das Spiel kommen wenn man den ein oder anderen Skillpunkt verschwendet hat. Aber es gab Raum für Optimierungen jenseits von besserem Equip. 
Und einen anderen Skill auszuwählen ist doch kein Fehler... selbst wenn man jetzt bei einem Boss einen AoE Skill ausgewählt hat dann ändert man den eben schnell. Das ist doch kein Fehler. Oder das man großartige "Fehler" bei der Ausrüstung machen könnte? Das trifft vielleicht auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu wo man dann das beste vom besten braucht um zu überleben, aber ein Großteil der Käufer wird diesen Content wahrscheinlich sowieso nie zu Gesicht bekommen. 

Also ich glaube nicht dass das Skillsystem per se schlecht ist, für den Hardcoreuser der Skillbuilds und Guides liest ist es wahrscheinlich sogar gut, zumindest gleich auf, aber ich glaube das es dem "Casual" (das böse Wort, zu dem aber wohl die meisten Käufer zählen) der einen Schwierigkeitsgrad wie Hölle wahrscheinlich nie zu Gesicht bekommt einiges an Freiheiten wegnimmt da er mehr oder weniger auf einem festgelegten Pfad wandelt bis er anfangen kann mit High-Equip wirklich maßgeblich auf seine Skills Einfluss zu nehmen. Vielleicht überrascht uns Blizzard ja und das geht auch schon mit frühen Items, aber ich hab da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Sabtu (23. April 2012)

Mir hats gefallen und ich freue mich drauf.

Und der Normal Modus soll eben auch für jedermann sein, dafür hat man noch andere und den HC Modus.......

Vielleicht spricht aus vielen der Frust, das sie keine Beta spielen konnten, wer weis........

Und zu sagen es sei alles schlecht noch 1/3 vom 1. Akt halte ich für lächerlich ein Spiel nach so kurzer Zeit zu kritisieren.......


PS: Ich sage doch auch nicht das ioch Risen 2 schlecht finde oder schlecht ist nur weil sie z.b. Steam nutzen (was ich nicht mag)......

Alles mal locker sehen, es werden die Leute das Spiel kaufen die es gut finden und sich drauf freuen und die die es nicht gut finden lassen es eben und spielen was anderes, wo ist das Problem ?

Ich wünsche alles Viel Spass (wie auch immer ihr euch entscheiden werdet)

Sabtu


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Kritik an dem leichten Einstieg halte ich für unangebracht. Der Einstieg in ein Spiel sollte so eingängig und einfach wie möglich gehalten sein. Je weiter man im Spiel voran schreitet, desto höher steigt die Lernkurve. So sollte es in jedem Spiel sein. Und ich denke, Blizzard wird das auch mit Diablo 3 gut hinbekommen und ihrem Prinzip "Einfach zu lernen, schwer zu meistern" treu bleiben.


Ist "designtechnisch" logisch und wird/wurde immer so gemacht. Klar, da hast du Recht. 

Sorry, jetzt wird es kurz ein wenig off-topic:
Aber ich hab mir schon oft überlegt, dass man das Prinzip eigentlich mal umkehren müsste. Jetzt nicht in einem Spiel wie Diablo, aber zum Beispiel in einem Militär-Shooter. Dass es EINFACHER wird, desto mehr Missionen schafft. Oder sich dadurch zumindest Vorteile erspielt und den Feind ALLGEMEIN schwächen kann. Wenn ich dem Feind immer wieder schwere Niederlagen zufüge und er trotzdem von Mission zu Mission stärker wird, ist das sicher sinnvoll fürs Gameplay, aber irgendwie derbe unrealistisch. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das umgekehrt auch funktionieren würde. Als Experiment sozusagen. Ich vermute, es würde nicht funktionieren, würde mich aber immens interessieren.


----------



## Worrel (23. April 2012)

trgringo schrieb:


> also  ich verstehe so manche aussage nicht: zum einen ist immer wieder davon die rede, dass es bei den skills "schier unendliche möglichkeiten gibt". wie kommt ihr darauf? so wie es für mich in der beta aussah gibt es alle paar level einen neuen skill. insgesamt so 10 stück pro charakter.


Bei manchen Achievements sind Plus Zeichen dabei, was darauzf hindeutet, daß man dadurch weitere Skillpunkte bekommt.


----------



## Worrel (23. April 2012)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Wenn in D2 Akt 1 auf normal bis zur Gräfin (was in etwa dem Umfang der Beta entspricht, ca. 1/3 von Akt1)


 Die D2 Demo ging afairc nur bis zum Friedhof.


----------



## Chaz0r (23. April 2012)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin schwer begeistert.
Fehlende individualisierung kann man doch noch gar nicht sagen. Wir sind im ersten von vier Akten bei 4 Schwierigkeitsgraden. Da wirds sicherlich unheimlich viele Items geben. Auch das Skillsystem gefällt mir sehr gut. In D2 waren die späteren Skills meist die stärksten, in D3 hat jeder Skill in jedem Fall eine Existenzberechtigung so wies aussieht. Und so wird es, vielleicht ein wenig Vergleichbar mit Guild Wars, glaube ich viele verschiedene Builds geben. 

Grafisch gefällt mir das auch sehr gut. Die Welt sieht stimmig aus und die Mischung aus hübscher, stilistischer Grafik und dunklem Diablo flair finde ich gelungen. Vor allem die Physikeffekte sorgen bei Angriffen nochmal für n erhebliches "Rumms-Gefühl".

Die Klassen finde ich spielerisch alle samt gelungen und spielen sich auch alle unterschiedlich.

Zudem ist D3, auch wenn es einige sehr gute Hack n Slays gab, seit D2 wo ich das typische D2-Spielgefühl hab und das direkt von Anfang an.

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte man jetzt noch nichts sagen. Ich glaube der letzte wird schon bock schwer und wirklich nur für die härtesten hat. Und wenn Der leichteste Schwierigkeitsgrad tatsächlich für die Spieler mit wenig Erfahrung der Höchste für die mit viel Erfahrung ist, passt das auch. Da störts mich auch nicht, dass die Beta (eben auf einfachstem Schwierigkeitsgrad und zudem erster Akt) nicht wirklich schwer ist.

Kann also sagen:
Wenn Das Niveau mindestens konstant gehalten wird, ist D3 wohl DAS Spiel für mich. Das wird man aber ja wohl erst zum Release nach einiger Zeit sicher sagen können.

Was mir nur etwas sauer aufstößt ist, dass die Gildenunterstützung und das PvP-System erst später kommen. Ich hoffe die lassen sich nicht allzu lang Zeit, das halte ich doch für wichtige Features!


----------



## Rod86 (23. April 2012)

das spiel ist topp. 
den leichten einstieg zu kritisieren halte ich für blödsinn. 
man ziehe hier den vergleich zu d2 - wo wurde es denn dort auf dem leichtesten schwierigkeitsgrad mal "schwer"? merkbar und dauerhaft? 
definitiv nicht im 1. akt. 
was mich stört sind die chargrafiken - nicht die monster sondern die des spielers - die könnten ruhig etwas hochaufgelöster sein - ansonsten ist alles sehr stimmig. 
abschließend bleibt nur noch zu sagen: blizzard - ich hätt gern ein feat of strength für meinen overachiever!


----------



## Garalor (23. April 2012)

nur mal so, für alle die "zu leicht" schreien

schaut euch das hier bitte in ruhe an und kommt dann wieder
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11897043&postcount=241


----------



## Shura (23. April 2012)

Man spielt einen kleinen Teil des 1. Aktes auf Normal und beschwert sich, dass es zu leicht ist? Also bitte, nach dem durchspielen gibt es weitere 3 Schwierigkeitsstufen.


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2012)

Shura schrieb:


> Man spielt einen kleinen Teil des 1. Aktes auf Normal und beschwert sich, dass es zu leicht ist? Also bitte, nach dem durchspielen gibt es weitere 3 Schwierigkeitsstufen.


Natürlich kann man nur das beurteilen, was einem vorliegt. Aber das, was einem vorliegt, ist zu einfach. Auch wenns vielleicht der erste Level ist. 
Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich spiele Diablo eh in erster Linie wegen der Itemhatz.


----------



## Kerusame (23. April 2012)

ich find das game jetzt nicht weiter prickelnd, steinigt mich bitte nicht gleich ok?

ja es ist diablo, das merkt man vom ersten moment an... und über sachen wie schwierigkeitsgrad oder überlastete server müssen wir nicht reden - beta etc.    selbst wenn der schwierigkeitsgrad wirklich zu gering ist, bind ich mir eben die rechte hand an den rücken dann bekommt das game ne ganz andere  schwierigkeit...

aber ehrlich ich finde es ist innovationslos. nach so vielen jahren des wartens (d2 kam 2000 raus, LoD 2001) fand ich es dürfte etwas mehr neues drin sein um es interessant zu machen.. so kann ich auch weiterhin D2 spielen...


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> aber ehrlich ich finde es ist innovationslos. nach so vielen jahren des wartens (d2 kam 2000 raus, LoD 2001) fand ich es dürfte etwas mehr neues drin sein um es interessant zu machen.. so kann ich auch weiterhin D2 spielen...


Ich glaube allzu große Änderungen und die Diablo-Fangemeinde wäre mit Fackeln und Heugabeln vor dem Blizzard-HQ aufgetaucht.


----------



## fatal-illusion (23. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich glaube allzu große Änderungen und die Diablo-Fangemeinde wäre mit Fackeln und Heugabeln vor dem Blizzard-HQ aufgetaucht.


 
Hehe, wohl wahr...zumal ich mich selbst auch frage, wie sollten Innovationen in einem H&S ausshen (dürfen)? Im Endeffekt wird es ja doch darauf hinauslaufen, dass man allein oder in der Gruppe ganze Bildschirme voll Monster mit der Maus und diversen Skills ins digitale Nirwana klickt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, nach dem 1. Eindruck ist Diablo 3 für mich auch "nur" ein sehr solides H&S, mit dezenten "Neuerungen", mehr auch nicht, aber in Sachen Innovationen wüsste ich zumindest gar nicht, was ein H&S revolutionieren könnte. Würde mich interessieren, ob es in der community - realistische - Vorschläge gibt, wie ein H&S ein innovatives Spielgefühl vermitteln könnte? Ich persönlich hatte meinen Spaß sowohl an TQ, als auch an TL1 bzw. Sacred (nach den gefühlten 500 patches), aber wirkliche Innovationen gab es auch darin nicht unbedingt (soweit ich mich entsinnen kann). Für mich war es auch nie der Ruf nach Innovation, was mich an einem H&S fasziniert hat sondern lediglich die Itemhatz, egal in welcher Form, hat ja auch bei Borderlands z.B. gut geklappt....also diese Itemspirale


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. April 2012)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Wenn in D2 Akt 1 auf normal bis zur Gräfin (was in etwa dem Umfang der Beta entspricht, ca. 1/3 von Akt1) die Schwierigkeit fordernd für dich war wirst du in einer Schneeballschlacht gegen Pappaufsteller wohl verlieren.
> 
> Es ist einfach nur dumm sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad auszulassen wenn man mehr oder weniger nur das Tutorial spielen kann.
> Wenn auch Hell + Inferno nicht reichen sollten gibt es für die Leute immer noch den HC Modus. Aber davor haben 99% der Spieler die "waaah waaah zu leicht" schreien ja eh Angst.


 
Ich will mich nicht durch irgendwelche Hardcore-Modi quälen. Zu den Spielern gehöre ich nicht. Ich will zocken, und zwar so, dass alles machbar ist, man aber doch schon öfters ordentlich ins Schwitzen kommt. Ohne die ganze Zeit rumfluchen zu müssen.


----------



## simba572 (23. April 2012)

Garalor schrieb:


> nur mal so, für alle die "zu leicht" schreien
> 
> schaut euch das hier bitte in ruhe an und kommt dann wieder
> ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bericht: Diablo III Beta


 
true story  gutes video



Mothman schrieb:


> Ich glaube allzu große Änderungen und die Diablo-Fangemeinde wäre mit Fackeln und Heugabeln vor dem Blizzard-HQ aufgetaucht.


 
berechtigterweise.. wir wollen diablo.


----------



## Sirius89 (23. April 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Auch auf NORMAL war D2 wenigstens ETWAS fordernd und keine Schneeballschlacht gegen Pappaufsteller.


 

Jo,dann sag mir mal wo Diablo 2 im ersten Drittel des ersten Aktes fordernd war auf Normal.Zeig mir nen Video,das würd ich gerne sehen.


----------



## simba572 (23. April 2012)

hier ein video zum skillsystem:
Diablo 3 Open Beta - Positiv kritisches Commentary über das Skillsystem - YouTube


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dass es EINFACHER wird, desto mehr Missionen schafft. Oder sich dadurch zumindest Vorteile erspielt und den Feind ALLGEMEIN schwächen kann. Wenn ich dem Feind immer wieder schwere Niederlagen zufüge und er trotzdem von Mission zu Mission stärker wird, ist das sicher sinnvoll fürs Gameplay, aber irgendwie derbe unrealistisch. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das umgekehrt auch funktionieren würde. Als Experiment sozusagen. Ich vermute, es würde nicht funktionieren, würde mich aber immens interessieren.


Naja, der Feind muss auch stärker werden, sonst wird es schnell langweilig. Aber in gewisser Weise hast du recht, bei einem RPG sollte die Auswahl der Attribute und Fähigkeiten auch eine wichtige Rolle spielen, wie schwierig es wird.

Was ich am meisten nicht verstehe sind Spiele, bei denen die Erfahrungswerte bei Gegnern geringer werden, um so höher die eigene Stufe ist die man erreicht hat.
Dann lieber die EP gleich ganz weglassen, bei so etwas hat am Ende jeder Spieler praktisch in etwa die gleiche Anzahl von Erfahrungspunkten, ganz egal wie er gespielt hat.

Dieses 'alles ausgleichen wollen' ist der größte Schwachsinn den man bei RPGs machen kann, dann sollten diejenigen lieber gleich ein Action-Adventure machen...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. April 2012)

Garalor schrieb:


> nur mal so, für alle die "zu leicht" schreien
> 
> schaut euch das hier bitte in ruhe an und kommt dann wieder
> ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bericht: Diablo III Beta


 
Oh wow, er stirbt weil er keine Heiltränke benutzt.
Und einmal kann er sie wegen nem Cooldown nicht verwenden? Holy shit, so stell ich mir einen harten Schwierigkeitsgrad vor 
So nun vergleichen wir das mal mit Diablo 2, als es keine Cooldowns für Heiltränke gab und man sich einen nach dem anderen geben konnte und trotzdem krepiert ist ...



Sirius89 schrieb:


> Jo,dann sag mir mal wo Diablo 2 im ersten  Drittel des ersten Aktes fordernd war auf Normal.Zeig mir nen Video,das  würd ich gerne sehen.



Blutrabe kann schon je nach Klasse fordernd sein. Und damit meine ich nicht ZOMFG ICH STERBE sondern man braucht seine Zeit, bis man sie gekillt hat, weil pro Schlag der HP-Balken minimal abnimmt.

Ich warte ja schon gespannt auf Anfang Juni, wenn die ersten anfangen dürften, sich intensiv mit den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden zu beschäftigen. Dann werden wir ja sehen, wie sie geworden sind


----------



## karazza (23. April 2012)

Für alle, die immer noch meckern, dass Diablo 3 zu leicht sei. Vielleicht ist das ja tatsächlich so gewollt... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzhoGX_7uFY


----------



## rookyrook (23. April 2012)

Die Musik hat mich gleich um 16 Jahre zurückblicken lassen. Nett, dass dies beachtet wurde.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. April 2012)

karazza schrieb:


> Für alle, die immer noch meckern, dass Diablo 3 zu leicht sei. Vielleicht ist das ja tatsächlich so gewollt...
> 
> Difficulty Levels & Builds - Diablo III Gameplay & Auction House - YouTube


 
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: 



> Oh wow, er stirbt weil er keine Heiltränke benutzt.
> Und einmal kann er sie wegen nem Cooldown nicht verwenden? Holy shit, so stell ich mir einen harten Schwierigkeitsgrad vor
> 
> 
> ...



Btw, wird D3 eigentlich auch wieder zufällige Dungeons haben? Oder haben sie das auch rausgeschnitten?


----------



## shakethatthing (23. April 2012)

Die Dungeons sollen wieder zufällig sein, in den ersten eher weniger, die "Randomness" nimmt aber sozusagen mit den Akten zu. Bezieht sich aber afaik nur auf Dungeons, nicht die Oberwelten.



simba572 schrieb:


> hier ein video zum skillsystem:
> [...]


Das Video würde vielleicht was taugen wenn der Autor auf Argumente eingegangen wäre und nicht irgendwelche Trolle im BNet Forum. Ist halt seine Meinung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (23. April 2012)

Hmm....also mich hats tatsächlich einmal zerlegt  So´n dickes vieh mit klingen (ähnlich dem der aus der Wand/Tür kommt) als random Boss mit seinen 10 Kumpels...schwups war der Heiltrank auf CD und mein Barbar hat im Dreck gelegen. Ich denke nicht das man gleich zu Anfang über die schwierigkeit mosern sollte...sowas muss sich halt mit der Zeit erstmal aufbauen. Es gibt genug Spieler die nicht so ticken wie die ganzen Meckerer und nach 3-4 versuchen Ihr Spiel wieder ausmachen und keinen Bock mehr drauf haben. 

Weiterhin seh ich das so wie einige meiner Vorposter, um sich bei Diablo 2 im ersten Drittel zu zerlegen musste man sich auch wirklich anstrengen^^


----------



## TheChicky (23. April 2012)

shakethatthing schrieb:


> Was ebenso eine Vermutung ist, wie auch meine Befürchtungen. Niemand außer Blizzard weiß ob es am Ende wirklich so sein wird.


Das ist eigentlich keine Vermutung, die Variationen der Skills kann man mathematisch berechnen (Millionen!) und die Edelsteine werden die Grundwerte massiv erhöhen, auch das ist bekannt, ebenso ist bereits bestätigt, dass es Items mit +x zu Skills geben wird.



> Ebenso basiert die Annahme darauf das es keine optimalen Skillungen geben wird. Und so viel Vertrauen ich auch in Blizzard habe, ich bezweifle stark das es bei Diablo 3 keine Skillungen und Items geben wird die anderen klar überlegen sind.


Der Vorteil beim neuen System ist ja: Sollte sich ein Skill als zu stark herausstellen, kann Blizzard da blizzschnell, serverseitig eingreifen. Und dass bestimmte Items anderen überlegen sind, ist irgendwie der Sinn des Spieles.... 



> Ebenso eine Annahme. Zumal hier auch wieder davon ausgegangen werden muss das jeder Spieler das Bedürfnis verspührt den Content mit jedem Charakter drei mal durchzuspielen denn erst dann wird das Equip sich wohl maßgeblich auswirken. War bei D2 ja auch nicht anders.
> Das trifft dann vielleicht auf den Hardcore User zu, aber nicht den Otto Normal User. Da ist Blizzard vielleicht etwas optimistisch was ihre Fanbase angeht.


 Also man muss sicher nicht D3 nicht mit jedem Char 3 mal durchspielen, um  die Auswirkung von Items zu sehen  Das wäre ganz schlechtes  Spieldesign. Aber die Jagt nach guten Items ist ja davon abgesehn das Wesen des Spiels. Nicht die Jagt nach guten Skills, denn die waren auch bei D2 schon arg begrenzt.



> Warum sollte ich einen zweiten Char hochleveln wenn ich die Items auch einfach in der Kiste lagern kann? Zudem ist die Anzahl der Charakterslots begrenzt.


Weil es Spaß macht? Heißt das etwa, du hast es bei D2 nur gemacht, weil du es MUSSTEST? Dann hat D3 ja einen großen Mangel von D2 wettgemacht  



> Content den ich bisher noch nicht mal ansatzweise gesehen habe. Ich kann meinen Ersteindruck nur aufgrund dessen fällen was ich gesehen habe und nicht was Blizzard einem in irgendwelchen Pressekonferenz in irgendwelchen Powerpointpräsentationen zeigt. Die können viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist. Ich hingegen kann nur beurteilen was ich selbst gespielt habe.


 Du hast aber fast nix gesehn. Würdest du Civilisation nach den ersten 10 Runden beurteilen, würde das Game aber verdammt abkacken . Würden die Spieleseiten Tests über MMOs nach einer Stunde Content/Spielzeit schreiben, würdest du das wohl auch ziemlich lächerlich finden, oder? Warts einfach mal ab, Blizzard ist schließlich kein Anfänger mehr, die Stellen das System ja nicht um, um alle zu ärgern. Was hätten sie davon?




> Bei D2 musste man keinen neuen Char hochleveln wenn man Fehler gemacht hat, Punkte in Energie gesetzt hat oder  nicht auf Max-Block kam. Auch konnte man noch gut durch das Spiel kommen wenn man den ein oder anderen Skillpunkt verschwendet hat. Aber es gab Raum für Optimierungen jenseits von besserem Equip.
> Und einen anderen Skill auszuwählen ist doch kein Fehler... selbst wenn man jetzt bei einem Boss einen AoE Skill ausgewählt hat dann ändert man den eben schnell. Das ist doch kein Fehler. Oder das man großartige "Fehler" bei der Ausrüstung machen könnte? Das trifft vielleicht auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu wo man dann das beste vom besten braucht um zu überleben, aber ein Großteil der Käufer wird diesen Content wahrscheinlich sowieso nie zu Gesicht bekommen.


Also du siehst das vielleicht anders, aber wenn man in einem Spiel stirbt, dann hat man einen Fehler gemacht. Und wenn du bei einem Shooter stirbst, weil du zu langsam bist oder die falsche Waffe hast, ist das ebenfalls ein Fehler. Und wenn du merkst, dass du bei D2 nicht weiterkommst, weil du verskillt bist oder du die Waffe nicht tragen kannst, weil deine Attributspunkte falsch gesetzt sind, dann ist das erst mal eines: frustrierend. Blizzard sieht das als Designmangel, du als Grund neu anzufangen. Es ist eine Glaubensfrage. Ich denke das Wesen von Diablo ist mit Sicherheit nicht, sich möglichst oft durch die Acts ziehen zu lassen, um eine neue Skill/Waffenkombi ausprobieren zu können, wie in D2. 



> Also ich glaube nicht dass das Skillsystem per se schlecht ist, für den Hardcoreuser der Skillbuilds und Guides liest ist es wahrscheinlich sogar gut, zumindest gleich auf, aber ich glaube das es dem "Casual" (das böse Wort, zu dem aber wohl die meisten Käufer zählen) der einen Schwierigkeitsgrad wie Hölle wahrscheinlich nie zu Gesicht bekommt einiges an Freiheiten wegnimmt da er mehr oder weniger auf einem festgelegten Pfad wandelt bis er anfangen kann mit High-Equip wirklich maßgeblich auf seine Skills Einfluss zu nehmen. Vielleicht überrascht uns Blizzard ja und das geht auch schon mit frühen Items, aber ich hab da so meine Zweifel.


Siehst du, ich zweifle eher nicht, dass Blizzard dieses Balancing von Waffen/Skills hinbekommt. Das sind keine Anfänger, die da an dem Spiel werkeln.  PS: schon allein durchs Crafting wirds da viele Variationen von solchen Waffen geben. OK, beweisen kann ichs noch nicht...

Einfach mal abwarte. Außerdem gibt es fast nichts, was man bei D3 nicht durch Patches lösen könnte


----------



## Orthus (23. April 2012)

Leute....Diablo 2 im 1. Akt Normal war genau so ein Pippifax. Null herausfordernd. Mmn wurde es erst ab dem vierten Akt etwas fordernder, aber dafür war auch der Hölle Schwierigkeitsgrad enorm hoch und im dritten kommt ja sogar noch ein weiterer Schwierigkeitsgrad hinzu. Jetzt wird noch geheult, dass es zu leicht ist und einen Monat nach Release gehts los mit dem Gejammere, dass es am Ende doch zu schwer wird.


----------



## Airmac (23. April 2012)

Corbanx schrieb:


> Nach der Beta: Kaufentscheidung revidiert. Dafür geb' ich kein Geld aus.


 

das wollten wir jetzt alle wissen.


----------



## Marceos (23. April 2012)

"Veteranen halten Diablo 3 dennoch für zu einfach."
Diese "Veteranen" denen die Beta zu einfach ist, werden die ersten sein die rumheulen wenn sie Inferno betreten.
Davon mal abgesehen waren die Diablo Vorgänger auch nicht schwerer auf dem ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad!


----------



## Orthus (23. April 2012)

Airmac schrieb:


> das wollten wir jetzt alle wissen.


 
Unbedingt! Aber lass ihm doch den Spaß, schließlich gehört er jetzt zu den coolen Leuten...


----------



## Medith (23. April 2012)

Ich muss zustimmen das das Spiel eigentlich Spaß macht, ABER, kann mir mal jemand sagen warum alle Klassen bis auf den Barbaren so einen "Japano" still haben. Für mich macht das alle anderen Klassen unspielbar. Nicht das ich was dagegen haben wenn Leute das mögen aber warum ALLE anderen Klassen? Hätte es nicht gereicht eine Klasse in diesem Still einzukleiden. Kukt euch doch Diablo 2 an, da gab es auch 1 - 2 Klassen die eher in die Richtung gingen aber dann gab es auch noch einen arabischen und eben europäischen Still. http://classic.battle.net/images/battle/diablo2exp/images/classes03.jpg  So sehr ich die Grafik doch ansprechend finde so schlecht finde ich das Charakter Design außer das des Barbaren.


----------



## devflash (23. April 2012)

Airmac schrieb:


> das wollten wir jetzt alle wissen.


 
Er hat doch das gleiche Recht, hier seine Meinung zu schreiben wie jeder andere auch, nur weil sie vllt. von deiner Abweicht macht es sie nicht weniger lesenswert als alle anderen Kommentare.
Ich werde mir D3 jedenfalls kaufen, die Beta hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht, auch wenn sie natürlich zu kurz war!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (23. April 2012)

Jetzt wo ich das ganze knapp 16 Stunden gespiet habe werd ich wohl von einem Kauf absehen. Trotz "zufallsgenerierten" Leveln sehr schlauchig und nach dem 3-5 mal durchspielen hat man schon jede variation der Karte gesehen. 
Zudem kommt man viel zu schnell an zuviel Gold, mein Schmied war schon auf LvL 6 und ich konnte kaum etwas von den neuen craftable Items nutzen da diese weit ausserhalb meines Lvls waren.#
Was mich jedoch an meisten aufregt: Hat man einen Boss zum ersten mal gelegt, droppt er etwas seltenes (gelb). Legt man den selben Boss dann danach nochmal gibt es nurnoch blaues. Soweit garnicht schlimm, doch hatte ich 2 mal das "glück" Items zu bekommen, dich für mich total nutzlos waren. Entweder für eine andere Klasse oder mit Werten, die in meinen Augen unfug sind (z.B. höhere Radius zum einsammeln von Gold/Orbs).
Ich werd mich wohl irgentwann mal damit beschäftigen wenns reduziert zu erwerben ist.


----------



## hsa-grim (23. April 2012)

ich denke, dass sich das mit dem Gold schnell durch ein funktionierendes, nicht durch timeouts unzugängliches, AH schnell relativieren wird. Und der Schmied wird nicht der einzige Handwerker sein, dem du Gold hinterher werfen musst. Das mit den Items kann ich nur bedingt bestätigen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat tatsächlich auch so mal was Gelbes gefunden. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Rare-Items kann natürlich gestritten werden. Auf der anderen Seite, machen die in deinen Augen "nutzlosen" Stats, die anderen Items mit den wichtigen Stats noch viel wertvoller. Sei froh dass es keine malus-stats gibt wie in diablo1. Ausserdem waren das ja grade mal lvl 5 yellow items. hab mir den spaß gemacht mal paar gelb items zu craften und die hatten in meinen Augen mehr wie gute Stats!
Ich werde von meiner Kaufentscheidung auf keinen Fall abweichen. Wir haben ja nur einen Bruchteil des Games gesehen. Bezogen auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich nur sagen: Gibt es Menschen die an der Höhle des Bösen gescheitert sind? Gibt es Menschen die an irgendwelchen Startlevels in alternativen Action-RPGs gescheitert sind? Wenn ich mich an die Beta-Tests auf der Gamescom zurückerinnere, kann ich aber bestätigen, dass die Mobs definitiv stärker werden.


----------



## TheChicky (23. April 2012)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich das ganze knapp 16 Stunden gespiet habe werd ich wohl von einem Kauf absehen. Trotz "zufallsgenerierten" Leveln sehr schlauchig und nach dem 3-5 mal durchspielen hat man schon jede variation der Karte gesehen.
> .


 
Du spielst eine Beta, die laut Blizzard Content für grade 40 Minuten hat 16(!!) Stunden und 3-5 mal durch und dann beschwerst du dich, weils langweilig wird?


----------



## LordDelany (23. April 2012)

Ich bin einer derjenigen, die das Skill- und das Attributssystem kritisieren, aber für mich hat das nichts mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun. Ich finde es einfach schade, dass es nicht die Möglichkeit gibt, seinen Charakter selbst "aufzubauen".

Selbst wenn es eine reskill-Möglichkeit wie z.B. in Titan Quest gäbe, wäre ich damit zufrieden, aber ich will einfach das Gefühl haben, dass ich selbst für das Vorankommen meines Charakters verantwortlich bin.


----------



## TheChicky (23. April 2012)

bitte löschen, doppelpost


----------



## Malifurion (23. April 2012)

Marceos schrieb:


> "Veteranen halten Diablo 3 dennoch für zu einfach."
> Diese "Veteranen" denen die Beta zu einfach ist, werden die ersten sein die rumheulen wenn sie Inferno betreten.
> Davon mal abgesehen waren die Diablo Vorgänger auch nicht schwerer auf dem ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad!



Dann bist du offensichtlich nich intelligent genug. Tut mir leid. Ich will nicht beleidigend wirken, aber ich gelte als Veteran, so spielte ich bereits Diablo 1 sehr lange.
Um auf das Zitat etwas Aufklärung zu schaffen, meinen wir Veteranen mit "einfach" freilich nicht den Schweregrad Normal, Alptraum, Hölle und dann Inferno - so geht es uns viel mehr um die Spielmechanik als um die steigende Schwierigkeit Monster zu schnetzeln.
Und mit der Spielmechanik von D3 kann man wirklich nicht zufrieden sein: es gibt nur noch eine Schadensart, alles wird zu einem DPS Wert zusammengerechnet, keine Skills zeigen mehr an, welche Art von Schaden und vor allem wie viel sie einzeln machen, Item Affixe sind zu langweilig, Individualität fehlt anhand fehlender Affixe wie "+ X% Chance critical strike", "+X% Chance to cast Frostnova Level 11 on Strike" , "Knockback" , "+ X% to Damage to Demons/Undead" , etc.
Blizzard tut sich selbst ein gefallen und schneidet die Affixe heraus, die erstens geil sind (u.a. Procc-Effekte) und zweitens die ein feineres Balancing benötigen. Damit gehen sie einen sehr einfachen Weg, indem sie ihre Items einfach via Standard Affix-Kost alà WoW einbauen. Man brauch nur die Werte XYZ mit den Level 30-40-50-60 anpassen und schon hat man seine gesamten Uniques und Sets, wobei den meisten offenbar nicht auffällt, dass es sich hier um die allerselben items handeln, nur anderes Aussehen, verbesserte Werte als die Keule mit Level 10.
Und dann gibts noch einiges mehr was stört. Ich kann den Schritt zum Itempool und weg vom Skilltree einfach nicht verstehen. Ich kann ihn akzeptieren -  Diablo1 hatte auch nur einen Skillpool aber die Attribute vollkommen automatisch aufsteigen zu lassen, ist eindeutig zu einfach und trägt rein garnichts zur Individualisierung bei, ergo ist das gesamte Spielkonzept darauf ausgelegt für Deppen zu sein. Ich als Veteran rechnete noch müßig aus was mir was bringt und wie viel Schaden ich wirklich machte, jetzt brauch ich immer nur reinrennen und eigentlich auf nichts mehr schauen. 
Diablo 3 wird das neue Junkfood fürs Gehirn. Herausforderung? Keine. Individualisierung? Zu Wenig. Spielekonzept? Nicht lang genug nachgedacht.


----------



## Rotskippy19 (23. April 2012)

@Bl4ckburn: wenn du dich so schnell an unfertigen Spielen, die nur einen kleinen Auszug des kompletten Games zeigen, satt spielst, dann solltest du in Zukunft vllt die Finger von Demos, Betas etc für zukünftigen Spielen lassen um dir nicht so das Game zu vermiesen 

Ich persönlich hatte die Nase bereits voll, nach dem ich den Skelettkönig bereits mit dem Barbaren und dem Hexendoktor umgenietet habe. Ein drittes Mal mit dem Mönch war mir dann doch schon zu blöd und die zeit mir zu schade


----------



## Batze (23. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich spiele Diablo eh in erster Linie wegen der Itemhatz.



Genauso ist es. Viele scheinen zu vergessen das man auch Diablo 2 genau nur deshalb gespielt hat. Eventuell hat man beim ersten durchspielen noch ein wenig auf die Quest geachtet, dann allerdings nicht mehr. Alles was zählte war die Jagd nach besseren Items. Nicht mehr, aber auf keinen Fall auch nicht weniger.
Schwierigkeitsgrad war in D 2 auch wumpe. In Hell war man eben um das beste zu bekommen. Und mit den ganzen Runen wahnsinn den Blizzard da reingebracht hat war es auch in Hell fast ein Kinderspiel da durch zu laufen.

Bei D 3 wird es genauso ablaufen.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall. Denn genau diese Itemhatz, Tradevergnügen, u.s.w. hat bisher noch kein anderes Game so geboten.


----------



## Sirius89 (23. April 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Dann bist du offensichtlich nich intelligent genug. Tut mir leid. Ich will nicht beleidigend wirken, aber ich gelte als Veteran, so spielte ich bereits Diablo 1 sehr lange.
> Um auf das Zitat etwas Aufklärung zu schaffen, meinen wir Veteranen mit "einfach" freilich nicht den Schweregrad Normal, Alptraum, Hölle und dann Inferno - so geht es uns viel mehr um die Spielmechanik als um die steigende Schwierigkeit Monster zu schnetzeln.
> Und mit der Spielmechanik von D3 kann man wirklich nicht zufrieden sein: es gibt nur noch eine Schadensart, alles wird zu einem DPS Wert zusammengerechnet, keine Skills zeigen mehr an, welche Art von Schaden und vor allem wie viel sie einzeln machen, Item Affixe sind zu langweilig, Individualität fehlt anhand fehlender Affixe wie "+ X% Chance critical strike", "+X% Chance to cast Frostnova Level 11 on Strike" , "Knockback" , "+ X% to Damage to Demons/Undead" , etc.
> Blizzard tut sich selbst ein gefallen und schneidet die Affixe heraus, die erstens geil sind (u.a. Procc-Effekte) und zweitens die ein feineres Balancing benötigen. Damit gehen sie einen sehr einfachen Weg, indem sie ihre Items einfach via Standard Affix-Kost alà WoW einbauen. Man brauch nur die Werte XYZ mit den Level 30-40-50-60 anpassen und schon hat man seine gesamten Uniques und Sets, wobei den meisten offenbar nicht auffällt, dass es sich hier um die allerselben items handeln, nur anderes Aussehen, verbesserte Werte als die Keule mit Level 10.
> ...


 
Und du glaubst also das alle Itemaffixes in der Beta drinn waren?Sehr naiv das zu glauben mMn.Dazu,keine Idividialisierung?Das ich nich lache.

Hast dich nich genügend über das Spiel informiert,so ließt sich dein Post.Wenn ich mir die Skills anschaue,dazu die Runen,dazu die passiven Fähigkeiten gibts da mehr als genug Individualisierung.Aber ja,Diablo 1/2 waren ja sooooooooo viel besser in Sachen Individulalisierung nich wahr?LOL! 

Naja,brauchst es ja nich spielen.Die Leute die das Spiel nich mögen sind nen verschwindend kleiner Teil.Die meisten finden das Spiel super wie es im Moment is und werden viel Spaß dran haben.Kannst ja Diablo 1/2 zum 1000 mal durchrödeln.Have fun.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (23. April 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Du spielst eine Beta, die laut Blizzard Content  für grade 40 Minuten hat 16(!!) Stunden und 3-5 mal durch und dann  beschwerst du dich, weils langweilig wird?


Sicher, dazu ist doch eine beta da. So konnte ich alles antesten und probieren was mich interessiert hat! Wie z.B. das sich Rare-Mob Kills "stapeln" und so die drops besser werden sollen (wo ich aber nichts von bemerkt habe, vlt noch nicht implementiert?)





Rotskippy19 schrieb:


> @Bl4ckburn: wenn du dich so schnell an unfertigen Spielen, die nur einen kleinen Auszug des kompletten Games zeigen, satt spielst, dann solltest du in Zukunft vllt die Finger von Demos, Betas etc für zukünftigen Spielen lassen um dir nicht so das Game zu vermiesen
> 
> Ich persönlich hatte die Nase bereits voll, nach dem ich den Skelettkönig bereits mit dem Barbaren und dem Hexendoktor umgenietet habe. Ein drittes Mal mit dem Mönch war mir dann doch schon zu blöd und die zeit mir zu schade


 
Es handelt sich lediglich um meine Meinung zu Diablo 3, wie du daraus schließen kannst das ich mich schnell an "betas" und "demos" satt sehe entzieht sich meinem Verständniss. Dies ist lediglich EINE Beta die mir nicht zugesagt hat. Und wenn dir meine Meinung nichts pass, pech gehabt. 

Fals es dich interessiert, in den letzten 8 Jahren habe ich schon unzählige Betas gespiel. Mal nebenbei, aktuell bin ich bei Guildwars 2 dabei und bin mehr als begeistert was ich da zusehen bekomme/bekommen habe.


----------



## Auge_am_Stiel (23. April 2012)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich das ganze knapp 16 Stunden gespiet habe werd ich wohl von einem Kauf absehen. Trotz "zufallsgenerierten" Leveln sehr schlauchig und nach dem 3-5 mal durchspielen hat man schon jede variation der Karte gesehen.


 
Bei D2 waren die Levels nicht "schlauchig", sondern "viereckig" und die einzige Variation bestand darin, dass der Gang zum nächsten Viereck woanders war und dass die Dungeons an anderen Stellen waren. So wahnsinnig abwechslungsreich war das nun auch nicht. Nur der Anfang von Akt3 war anders und das war schon Käse, weil ich mich da immer verlaufen habe. 

Schwierigkeitsgrad war leicht, ist aber irrelevant. Grafik find ich gut. Die angebliche und oft zitierte Düsternis von D2 kam meistens dadurch Zustande, dass man (ohne items) nur einen 2-Meter Lichtkegel um sich hatte. Wenn man das mit MH (ja, weiß, hat keiner benutzt, nur ich) mal ausgeschaltet hat und alles sehen konnte, war's auch bunt. Gerade Akt1+2. Aber das mag jeder anders sehen. Dafür fallen jetzt Wände um, Tische gehen kaputt und alles fliegt schön durch die Gegend. Find ich gut.

Einer hat noch geschrieben, es wäre ihm zu viel los auf dem Bildschirm mit 4er-Party. Das muss doch so! Schon mal die Viecher vor Baal in D2 mit ner vollen Party gemacht? Mit Hammerdin, Blitz-Amazone, Sorc und dann noch am besten ein Necro mit seinen 25 Gefolgsleuten  Das war schlimm und resultierte häufig in einer Diashow. Solange die das diesmal hinbekommen, dass das nicht ruckelt, bin ich zufrieden.

Gewöhnungsbedürftig fand ich allerdings auch, dass der Zauberschaden von der Waffe abhängt. Das war nämlich das einzige mal, wo ich beinahe gestorben bin, weil ich mit dem Hexendoktor durch die Gegend gelaufen bin und nichts mehr umfallen wollte, weil ich noch mit der erste Waffe unterwegs war.



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Soweit garnicht schlimm, doch hatte ich 2 mal das "glück" Items zu  bekommen, dich für mich total nutzlos waren. Entweder für eine andere  Klasse oder mit Werten, die in meinen Augen unfug sind (z.B. höhere  Radius zum einsammeln von Gold/Orbs)



Bestimmt später gut, wenn man mit einem anderen Spieler zusammenspielt, einer macht den Schaden, der andere ist nur ausgerüstet mit items, die den Goldeinsammelradius  erhöhen und staubsaugt sich durchs Level. 

Aber im Ernst: Das ist doch auch normal, bei D2 fiel auch 99% Plunder, auch bei den Bossen. Und dass die Sachen grundsätzlich nicht zur Klasse passen, ist auch normal. Wobei ich bei der Beta fand, dass mir bei 2 von 5 Malen, wo ich zum ersten Mal den König umgelegt hatte, doch Brauchbares vor die Füße gefallen ist. Nur Ringe wollten in der Beta nicht fallen. Einen einzigen habe ich gefunden.

Ich fand den Ersteindruck von D3 ganz gut, im Gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen "D2-Veteranen" hier. Ich hatte auch einige Charaktere in den 90ern oder zumindest späten 80ern (ab Level 85 wurde es einfach nur recht mühsam für den doch geringen Mehrnutzen).

Wichtig ist mir - und da hoffe ich auf die Aussage aus dem Video, das oben verlinkt worden ist - dass man auch in späteren Schwierigkeitsgeraden alleine zurecht kommt. Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt - man mag mich da gerne unfähig nennen - in D2 auf Hell nur mit dem Nekro und Paladin geschafft, wobei Nekro noch am einfachsten war (bis auf die Wurmgruft natürlich....grrr). Aber ich kann mich noch an meine Ernüchterung erinnern, als ich mit meiner ersten Blitz-Sorc auf Hell angekommen bin und dann mein erster Blitzimmuner vor mir stand. Irgendein blöder Gefallener in Akt1. Tja.

Außerdem war Diablo meiner Meinung nach noch nie so komplex, wie es einige hier oder anderen Foren darstellen möchten. Klar, man kann alles schön kompliziert machen und wilde Sachen wie Angriffe in FPS umrechnen und was weiß ich was. Im Endeffekt geht es eigentlich nur darum: Fallen die Viecher in einer mir genehmen Zeit um oder muss ich eine halbe Stunde drauf rumhacken. Wenn Ersteres, dann ist alles gut, wenn Letzteres, dann passt was nicht.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (23. April 2012)

hä? spinn ich oder was? 
"das ist nur eine beta eine BETA eine B.E.T.A. !!!!1 " 
les ich hier in jedem post O_o
 in der tat ist es eine beta aber ist euch nicht bewusst das ihr grad den final retailclienten  mit künstlichem "ende" spielt? oder wollt ihr es nicht wissen?
außerdem spiegelt der artikel genau das gegenteil der von mir bekannten community wider niemand ist zufrieden mit der grafik und den "nerv der zeit " hat das gesamte "gute gameplay" überhaupt nicht getroffen. denn die tatsache das free to play games die (objektiv betrachtet)selbst noch in der betaphase sind wie drakensang online technisch gesehen genau den selben langweiligen mist bieten wie diablo ist das vernichtend und keinerseits existenzberechtigend vorallem nicht  als möchtegern AAA titel.

subjektiv gesagt fehlt das gesamte system in dem man alle möglichen komponenten der spielmechanik analysieren muss um die größtmöglichste effizienz aus builds, skills und attributen rauszuholen. hier kann man behaupten das sie zu sehr auf ihre community gehört haben weil die meisten schon überfordert genug sind sich täglich nachm kacken dena  rsch abzuwischen.


----------



## hsa-grim (23. April 2012)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Naja,brauchst es ja nich spielen.Die Leute die das Spiel nich mögen sind nen verschwindend kleiner Teil.Die meisten finden das Spiel super wie es im Moment is und werden viel Spaß dran haben.Kannst ja Diablo 1/2 zum *10000* mal durchrödeln.Have fun.


 
fixed


----------



## Mishra1985 (23. April 2012)

Ich bin auch nicht begeistert gewesen. An den ersten beiden Teilen habe ich unzählige Stunden verbracht, aber bei dieser Betaversion habe  ich ungefähr zur Mitte auf ein bald kommendes Ende gehofft. Irgendwie hat mich das Ganze gelangweilt. Den ersten Char habe ich noch recht motiviert durchgezockt, der Zweite war schon ein frustrierend und den Dritten habe ich wirklich nur kurz angespielt. Danach habe ich das Spiel deinstalliert. 

Die Grafik war uninteressant und nichts reizvolles, den Charaufbau fand ich nicht besonders spannend und generell sind mir Kleinigkeiten negativ aufgefallen. Das Spiel war okay, für 10-15 Stunden, aber nichts was ich länger spielen würde.

Dafür fand ich die deutsche Synchro und die Wissenskommentare nicht schlecht. 

Aber das ist alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. April 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Individualität fehlt anhand fehlender Affixe wie "+ X% Chance critical strike", "+X% Chance to cast Frostnova Level 11 on Strike" , "Knockback" , "+ X% to Damage to Demons/Undead" , etc.


 
Moment, die haben die Affixe auch gestrichen? Auch Zeugs wie "+2 zu Frostnova"? 

Hahahaha, und das wird auch noch GotY


----------



## TheChicky (23. April 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Moment, die haben die Affixe auch gestrichen? Auch Zeugs wie "+2 zu Frostnova"?
> 
> Hahahaha, und das wird auch noch GotY


 
Die Affixe wurden nicht gestrichen und sind reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Bullfrog (23. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> hä? spinn ich oder was?
> "das ist nur eine beta eine BETA eine B.E.T.A. !!!!1 "
> les ich hier in jedem post O_o
> in der tat ist es eine beta aber ist euch nicht bewusst das ihr grad den final retailclienten  mit künstlichem "ende" spielt? oder wollt ihr es nicht wissen?
> ...



Ähh, ja, klar..... und jetzt wisch dir den sabber ausm Gesicht, frag Mama ob sie dir in den Hochstuhl hilft um dich dann zu füttern. Aber ernsthaft, so einen unqualifizierten Mist vom Stapel zu lassen is irgendwie dämlich, vor allem dann wenn man es absolut nicht besser kann nur besser weis als die Entwickler. Aber eines Tages wirst auch du groß und erwachsen sein Kleiner und dann vielleicht sogar einsehen das man mit Schwachsinnigem Gegeifer eher vorsichtig sein sollte. 
Bis dahin aber rate ich dir dazu nicht jeden Blödsinn der dir durch den Kopf schießt auch auszuposaunen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (23. April 2012)

deine passiv aggressiven drohungen stellst du lieber ganz schnell wieder ein bevor du es noch bereust Bullfrog


----------



## Corsa500 (24. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> deine passiv aggressiven drohungen stellst du lieber ganz schnell wieder ein bevor du es noch bereust Bullfrog


 Und das war jetzt keine passiv aggressive Drohung oder was? o.0 
Dein Kommentar kam halt einfach sehr unqualifziert rüber und zugleich hast du noch die Diablo-Community beleidigt, also was erwartest du als Antwort außer Ironie als Ausdruck der fehlenden Möglichkeit, deine Beiträge ernst zu nehmen. Arbeite erstmal ein wenig an deinem Umgangston bevor du so etwas von anderen fordern kannst


----------



## shakethatthing (24. April 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Viele scheinen zu vergessen das man auch Diablo 2 genau nur deshalb gespielt hat. Eventuell hat man beim ersten durchspielen noch ein wenig auf die Quest geachtet, dann allerdings nicht mehr. Alles was zählte war die Jagd nach besseren Items. Nicht mehr, aber auf keinen Fall auch nicht weniger.


Da wird /imho ein wenig sehr vom eigenen Verhalten auf andere geschlossen, denn da kann ich mit den Erfahrungen aus dem eigenen Freundeskreis gegenhalten. Denn ebenso vergessen viele die so argumentieren dass das primär auf den "Hardcore" Teil der Spieler zutrifft. Ein großer Teil der Leute spielt das Spiel aber einfach nur so und nimmt einfach das was sie finden können. Die meisten Spieler machen keine Baal Runs oder suchen sich "gezielt" Preequip für andere Chars, lesen Skillbuilds, Itemlisten etc.
Ich glaube der "Itemhatz" Faktor wird allgemein doch etwas überbewertet, als sei es das einzige was absolut alle Spieler antreibt. Es ist ein Bestandteil des Spiels aber für einen sicherlich großen Teil der Spieler dürfte die reine Suche nach besseren Items doch einen wesentlich geringeren Stellenwert einnehmen als man das gerne so darstellt. Für die ist das Gameplay an sich dann doch entscheidender, die neuen besseren Items "nimmt man halt mit" und freut sich drüber, aber es treibt viele nicht an.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. April 2012)

wenn ihr nicht damit zurecht kommt meinungen anderer zu tolerieren ist das doch nur noch ein weiterer beweis dafür das die community hinter blizzard in sozial desolaten zuständen vereinsamt


----------



## Orthus (24. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> wenn ihr nicht damit zurecht kommt meinungen anderer zu tolerieren ist das doch nur noch ein weiterer beweis dafür das die community hinter blizzard in sozial desolaten zuständen vereinsamt


 
So ein Kommentar musste ja kommen. Troll dich.


----------



## Malifurion (24. April 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Die Affixe wurden nicht gestrichen und sind reichlich vorhanden.



Wie ich bereits sagte, es gibt Affixe, aber nur Standad-Kost. + Skills Affixe gibt es keine. Man kann kurz um sagen, dass rund 2/3 der Affixe aus Diablo 2 nicht in D3 vorkommen, dafür aber Affixe aus WoW.


----------



## Tut_Ench (24. April 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits sagte, es gibt Affixe, aber nur Standad-Kost. + Skills Affixe gibt es keine. Man kann kurz um sagen, dass rund 2/3 der Affixe aus Diablo 2 nicht in D3 vorkommen, dafür aber Affixe aus WoW.


 
Das ist dann doch eine erstaunlich mutige Aussage dafür, dass man lediglich einen Teil vom ersten Akt spielen kann und die Maximalstufe 13 ist. 
Aber hey, als ich in D2 im Kloster angekommen bin wußte ich auch schon, dass ich alles vom Spiel gesehen hab.


----------



## TheChicky (24. April 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits sagte, es gibt Affixe, aber nur Standad-Kost. + Skills Affixe gibt es keine. Man kann kurz um sagen, dass rund 2/3 der Affixe aus Diablo 2 nicht in D3 vorkommen, dafür aber Affixe aus WoW.


 
+skill affixe gibt es und sie wurden offiziell bestätigt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Dann bist du offensichtlich nich intelligent genug. Tut mir leid. Ich will nicht beleidigend wirken, aber ich gelte als Veteran, so spielte ich bereits Diablo 1 sehr lange.
> Um auf das Zitat etwas Aufklärung zu schaffen, meinen wir Veteranen mit "einfach" freilich nicht den Schweregrad Normal, Alptraum, Hölle und dann Inferno - so geht es uns viel mehr um die Spielmechanik als um die steigende Schwierigkeit Monster zu schnetzeln.
> Und mit der Spielmechanik von D3 kann man wirklich nicht zufrieden sein: es gibt nur noch eine Schadensart, alles wird zu einem DPS Wert zusammengerechnet, keine Skills zeigen mehr an, welche Art von Schaden und vor allem wie viel sie einzeln machen, Item Affixe sind zu langweilig, Individualität fehlt anhand fehlender Affixe wie "+ X% Chance critical strike", "+X% Chance to cast Frostnova Level 11 on Strike" , "Knockback" , "+ X% to Damage to Demons/Undead" , etc.
> Blizzard tut sich selbst ein gefallen und schneidet die Affixe heraus, die erstens geil sind (u.a. Procc-Effekte) und zweitens die ein feineres Balancing benötigen. Damit gehen sie einen sehr einfachen Weg, indem sie ihre Items einfach via Standard Affix-Kost alà WoW einbauen. Man brauch nur die Werte XYZ mit den Level 30-40-50-60 anpassen und schon hat man seine gesamten Uniques und Sets, wobei den meisten offenbar nicht auffällt, dass es sich hier um die allerselben items handeln, nur anderes Aussehen, verbesserte Werte als die Keule mit Level 10.
> ...



Als ob du in der Beta das gesamte Spiel gesehen hast. Die Beta war lediglich dazu da, um Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, das Spiel kurz anzutesten und um die Server zu testen (Stichwort: Stresstest). Von diesem kleinen Häppchen auf das ganze Spiel zu schließen, machen nur Deppen.  Es gab einfach nicht genug Content und Möglichkeiten, um das Spiel als Ganzes beurteilen zu können. 

Btw...ein Depp ist für mich jemand wie du, der sich vermutlich stundenlang mit einem Block und einem Stift vor den PC setzt und die wachsenden Schaden pro Item mittels Quantenphysik ausrechnet. Sorry, aber was du da redest ist schlichtweg blödsinnig. Warum sollte es sich Blizzard nicht einfach machen, wenn sie am Ende dennoch ein gutes Spiel abliefern? Weil du anderer Meinung bist? Falsch. 
Du solltest lieber mal von deinem hohen Ross runter kommen, Leute nicht als Deppen bezeichnen und die Finger still halten. Du als "Veteran" solltest lieber mal mit der Zeit gehen und akzeptieren, dass Spiele eben nicht mehr nur bockschwere Nischenprodukte sind, sondern an die Masse angepasst werden MÜSSEN, ergo eingängiger und vom Gameplay her einfacher gestaltet werden. Ob das jetzt nun gefällt, ist eine andere Sache (mir passt es auch nicht ganz). Aber gleich von "Deppen" zu reden halte ich für unangebracht. Diablo 2 ist kein göttliches Produkt und nicht das Maß aller Dinge. Und was Skills und "Individualisierung" angeht, macht es sich im übrigen sogar schlechter als WoW, das im übrigen auch nicht nur eine Schadensart aufweist und sich in Sachen Charakteraufbau doch umfangreicher und abwechslungsreicher gibt, als Diablo 2.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (24. April 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Als ob du in der Beta das gesamte Spiel gesehen hast. Die Beta war lediglich dazu da, um Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, das Spiel kurz anzutesten und um die Server zu testen (Stichwort: Stresstest). Von diesem kleinen Häppchen auf das ganze Spiel zu schließen, machen nur Deppen.  Es gab einfach nicht genug Content und Möglichkeiten, um das Spiel als Ganzes beurteilen zu können.
> 
> Btw...ein Depp ist für mich jemand wie du, der sich vermutlich stundenlang mit einem Block und einem Stift vor den PC setzt und die wachsenden Schaden pro Item mittels Quantenphysik ausrechnet. Sorry, aber was du da redest ist schlichtweg blödsinnig. Warum sollte es sich Blizzard nicht einfach machen, wenn sie am Ende dennoch ein gutes Spiel abliefern? Weil du anderer Meinung bist? Falsch.
> Du solltest lieber mal von deinem hohen Ross runter kommen, Leute nicht als Deppen bezeichnen und die Finger still halten. Du als "Veteran" solltest lieber mal mit der Zeit gehen und akzeptieren, dass Spiele eben nicht mehr nur bockschwere Nischenprodukte sind, sondern an die Masse angepasst werden MÜSSEN, ergo eingängiger und vom Gameplay her einfacher gestaltet werden. Ob das jetzt nun gefällt, ist eine andere Sache (mir passt es auch nicht ganz). Aber gleich von "Deppen" zu reden halte ich für unangebracht. Diablo 2 ist kein göttliches Produkt und nicht das Maß aller Dinge. Und was Skills und "Individualisierung" angeht, macht es sich im übrigen sogar schlechter als WoW, das im übrigen auch nicht nur eine Schadensart aufweist und sich in Sachen Charakteraufbau doch umfangreicher und abwechslungsreicher gibt, als Diablo 2.



Fassen wir mal zusammen: Du hältst ihn für einen Idioten weil er sich in old-school Manier Notizen macht und alles aufschreibt, wahrscheinlich sogar Pen & Paper-Fan ist. Und du sagst ihm, er solle gefälligst mit der Zeit gehen, weil das früher ja alles scheiße war und D3 ja soviel geiler. 
Das bestätigt gerade mal wieder, dass heute fast nur noch Casuals regieren. Traurig. 

Na ja, genießt euer casualisiertes, isometrisches p2w WoW-Hack'n'Slay. Diejenigen, die ein vernünftiges H&S haben wollen, werden dann wohl zu Path of Exile wechseln oder Torchlight 2 spielen.


----------



## Angeldust (24. April 2012)

Es gibt nur noch eine Schadensart... und das ist gut so.

Szenario D2: Blitz Sorc dümpelt fröhlich auf Hell vor sich her... und dann... Knubbelkopf der Blitzelfreund... seines Zeichens Blitzimmun ragt vor dir empor... jaaaaaaaa

Das wars.... toll, danke... ui... ich brauche Schadensarten... und natürlich die damit einhergehenden Immunitäten...

Das System war in D2 schrott in WoW schrott (da gibts das schon nicht mehr) und wird immer schrott bleiben.


----------



## moetown83 (24. April 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Als ob du in der Beta das gesamte Spiel gesehen hast. Die Beta war lediglich dazu da, um Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben, das Spiel kurz anzutesten und um die Server zu testen (Stichwort: Stresstest). Von diesem kleinen Häppchen auf das ganze Spiel zu schließen, machen nur Deppen.  Es gab einfach nicht genug Content und Möglichkeiten, um das Spiel als Ganzes beurteilen zu können.
> 
> Btw...ein Depp ist für mich jemand wie du, der sich vermutlich stundenlang mit einem Block und einem Stift vor den PC setzt und die wachsenden Schaden pro Item mittels Quantenphysik ausrechnet. Sorry, aber was du da redest ist schlichtweg blödsinnig. Warum sollte es sich Blizzard nicht einfach machen, wenn sie am Ende dennoch ein gutes Spiel abliefern? Weil du anderer Meinung bist? Falsch.
> Du solltest lieber mal von deinem hohen Ross runter kommen, Leute nicht als Deppen bezeichnen und die Finger still halten. Du als "Veteran" solltest lieber mal mit der Zeit gehen und akzeptieren, dass Spiele eben nicht mehr nur bockschwere Nischenprodukte sind, sondern an die Masse angepasst werden MÜSSEN, ergo eingängiger und vom Gameplay her einfacher gestaltet werden. Ob das jetzt nun gefällt, ist eine andere Sache (mir passt es auch nicht ganz). Aber gleich von "Deppen" zu reden halte ich für unangebracht. Diablo 2 ist kein göttliches Produkt und nicht das Maß aller Dinge. Und was Skills und "Individualisierung" angeht, macht es sich im übrigen sogar schlechter als WoW, das im übrigen auch nicht nur eine Schadensart aufweist und sich in Sachen Charakteraufbau doch umfangreicher und abwechslungsreicher gibt, als Diablo 2.



Sorry,aber Malifurion hat recht.Es ist völlig irrelevant,wieviel man bisher vom ersten Akt oder Spiel gesehen hat,denn die Spielmechanik ist ja schon bekannt und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.D2 hatte den Vorteil,dass es eben noch dem alten Prinzip "leicht to lernen,schwer zu meistern" gehorchte.Wer einfach nur zocken wollte kam auf normal und alptraum durch,wer Hölle und die wertvollsten items wollte musste eben mehr Gehirnschmalz investieren (oder eben entsprechend nem Build aus dem Netz skillen).Das war für viele das,was bei D2 die Langzeitmotivation ausgemacht hat,das System auszureizen,mit Hilfe bestimmter Items andere Builds auszuprobieren,mit anderen über bestimmte Varianten zu diskutieren. Im Gegensatz dazu sind mit Lvlv60 alle Builds gleich und die Skills können beliebig getauscht werden. Mag sein,dass das Gemplay anspruchsvoller wird,da das Timing und die Auswahl der Skills entscheidend wird,diese Gleichmacherei,Vereinfachung und die vielen WOW-Anleihen werden jedoch dafür sorgen,dass D3 niemals so lange und so intensiv motivieren wird wie das bei D2 über Jahre der Fall war.Und warum zum Geier sind Uniques jetzt orangefarben und heißen "Legendary items"?!

Ganz ehrlich,Leute wie du,die sich offenbar von Spielen nur mehr berieseln lassen wollen,sind der Grund für die wachsende Casualisierung und Anspruchslosigkeit in dem Medium.Spiele waren früher nicht immer besser,aber in den allermeisten Fällen anspruchsvoller als heute.Heute beansprucht jeder Depp,alles vom Spiel sehen zu können und natürlich auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad,aber bitte mit minimalem Aufwand,man will sich ja nicht überanstrengen. Die "Achievements" sind eigentlich ein Euphemismus,da man um sie zu "achieven" eigentlich kaum was machen muss,sondern sie so im Vorbeigehen mitnimmt wie jetzt in D3.Dürfen sie ja auch nicht,denn jeder Spieler hat ja ein Recht auf sein "Platinum" .

Und um noch den Fanboy rauszukehren: Diablo 2 IST göttlich und das Maß aller Dinge !


----------



## Angeldust (24. April 2012)

moetown83 schrieb:


> Sorry,aber Malifurion hat recht.Es ist völlig irrelevant,wieviel man bisher vom ersten Akt oder Spiel gesehen hat,denn die Spielmechanik ist ja schon bekannt und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.D2 hatte den Vorteil,dass es eben noch dem alten Prinzip "leicht to lernen,schwer zu meistern" gehorchte.Wer einfach nur zocken wollte kam auf normal und alptraum durch,wer Hölle und die wertvollsten items wollte musste eben mehr Gehirnschmalz investieren (oder eben entsprechend nem Build aus dem Netz skillen).Das war für viele das,was bei D2 die Langzeitmotivation ausgemacht hat,das System auszureizen,mit Hilfe bestimmter Items andere Builds auszuprobieren,mit anderen über bestimmte Varianten zu diskutieren. Im Gegensatz dazu sind mit Lvlv60 alle Builds gleich und die Skills können beliebig getauscht werden. Mag sein,dass das Gemplay anspruchsvoller wird,da das Timing und die Auswahl der Skills entscheidend wird,diese Gleichmacherei,Vereinfachung und die vielen WOW-Anleihen werden jedoch dafür sorgen,dass D3 niemals so lange und so intensiv motivieren wird wie das bei D2 über Jahre der Fall war.Und warum zum Geier sind Uniques jetzt orangefarben und heißen "Legendary items"?!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich,Leute wie du,die sich offenbar von Spielen nur mehr berieseln lassen wollen,sind der Grund für die wachsende Casualisierung und Anspruchslosigkeit in dem Medium.Spiele waren früher nicht immer besser,aber in den allermeisten Fällen anspruchsvoller als heute.Heute beansprucht jeder Depp,alles vom Spiel sehen zu können und natürlich auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad,aber bitte mit minimalem Aufwand,man will sich ja nicht überanstrengen. Die "Achievements" sind eigentlich ein Euphemismus,da man um sie zu "achieven" eigentlich kaum was machen muss,sondern sie so im Vorbeigehen mitnimmt wie jetzt in D3.Dürfen sie ja auch nicht,denn jeder Spieler hat ja ein Recht auf sein "Platinum" .
> 
> Und um noch den Fanboy rauszukehren: Diablo 2 IST göttlich und das Maß aller Dinge !


 
Wer andere Deppen nennt, nur weil Ihnen etwas Spaß macht, was einem selbst zu seicht ist, ist der größte Depp von allen 

Eigentlich könnte man deinen ganzen Schmarrn da zerpfücken, aber wozu: bitte spiels einfach nicht, dann bist du glücklich und die D3-Spieler auch 

P.s. bitte gib mir doch mal die Nummer von deinem Kristallkugel-Hersteller, dein Wissen über zukünftige Entwicklungen / Erfolge / Misserfolge auf dem Spielemarkt könnte wahrlich Gold wert sein  (wenn du die Ironie findest darfst du sie kostenfrei behalten)


----------



## Batze (24. April 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Es gibt nur noch eine Schadensart... und das ist gut so.
> 
> Szenario D2: Blitz Sorc dümpelt fröhlich auf Hell vor sich her... und dann... Knubbelkopf der Blitzelfreund... seines Zeichens Blitzimmun ragt vor dir empor... jaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



Und was war daran so schlimm. Beispiel Sorc. Static ankurbeln, Monster auf die hälfte runterstaticen, rest macht der Merc. Fertig.
Ich mach selbst jetzt Runs auf die Gräfin in Hell. Hab ne Kälte Sorc. Gräfin und ihre Kumpels sind alle Kälte Imun. Na und. Runterstatiken, Merc ranlassen und Runen aufheben die sie dropt. In Hell hat man gewisses Level, gewisse Items und auch einen Merc der genau für sowas da ist.
Bei anderen Chars war es genau so.
Fallen Assa hat Merc und Runenmeister.
Barb rauscht so durch, P Imune gibt es recht selten, und wenn hat man noch Amok Skill.
Hammerdin hat nur bissel probleme in Gruft und 2. Welle von Baal. Die macht der Merc.
Amazone hat Wally, Decoy und noch einen Merc.
Necro ist eh Imba mit seiner Armee, Kadaverexplo und den Flüchen.

So, wer das nicht in D2 kapiert hatte, der hatte da in Hell auch nix zu suchen.

Natürlich war Hell schwieriger als alle anderen H&S Games oder mal so schnell in WoW durch zu sausen. 
Aber wirklich Anspruchsvoll war es dank der Wahnsinns Runen Wörter Items die man dann doch irgendwann hatte dann doch nicht mehr.

Und wegen der Abwechlung in D2 , von der hier viele reden. Blödsinn.
Wer durch Hell marschieren wollte, und zwar permanent, der hatte Standart Items und Standart Skills. Also in diesem Sinne alles gleich.
Weil man sonst nämlich nicht lockert durch Hell kam.
Von wegen Abwechslung.


----------



## Bullfrog (24. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> wenn ihr nicht damit zurecht kommt meinungen anderer zu tolerieren ist das doch nur noch ein weiterer beweis dafür das die community hinter blizzard in sozial desolaten zuständen vereinsamt



Der Linie zwischen einer konstruktiv vertreten Meinung und blödem geflame ist recht dünn. Du hast sie überschritten, das ist das Problem. Daher noch mal mein Tipp: Einfach mal ruhig sein und sich nicht weiter zum Deppen machen. Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## TheChicky (24. April 2012)

moetown83 schrieb:


> Sorry,aber Malifurion hat recht.Es ist völlig irrelevant,wieviel man bisher vom ersten Akt oder Spiel gesehen hat,denn die Spielmechanik ist ja schon bekannt und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.D2 hatte den Vorteil,dass es eben noch dem alten Prinzip "leicht to lernen,schwer zu meistern" gehorchte.Wer einfach nur zocken wollte kam auf normal und alptraum durch,wer Hölle und die wertvollsten items wollte musste eben mehr Gehirnschmalz investieren (oder eben entsprechend nem Build aus dem Netz skillen).Das war für viele das,was bei D2 die Langzeitmotivation ausgemacht hat,das System auszureizen,mit Hilfe bestimmter Items andere Builds auszuprobieren,mit anderen über bestimmte Varianten zu diskutieren. Im Gegensatz dazu sind mit Lvlv60 alle Builds gleich und die Skills können beliebig getauscht werden. Mag sein,dass das Gemplay anspruchsvoller wird,da das Timing und die Auswahl der Skills entscheidend wird,diese Gleichmacherei,Vereinfachung und die vielen WOW-Anleihen werden jedoch dafür sorgen,dass D3 niemals so lange und so intensiv motivieren wird wie das bei D2 über Jahre der Fall war.Und warum zum Geier sind Uniques jetzt orangefarben und heißen "Legendary items"?!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich,Leute wie du,die sich offenbar von Spielen nur mehr berieseln lassen wollen,sind der Grund für die wachsende Casualisierung und Anspruchslosigkeit in dem Medium.Spiele waren früher nicht immer besser,aber in den allermeisten Fällen anspruchsvoller als heute.Heute beansprucht jeder Depp,alles vom Spiel sehen zu können und natürlich auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad,aber bitte mit minimalem Aufwand,man will sich ja nicht überanstrengen. Die "Achievements" sind eigentlich ein Euphemismus,da man um sie zu "achieven" eigentlich kaum was machen muss,sondern sie so im Vorbeigehen mitnimmt wie jetzt in D3.Dürfen sie ja auch nicht,denn jeder Spieler hat ja ein Recht auf sein "Platinum" .
> 
> Und um noch den Fanboy rauszukehren: Diablo 2 IST göttlich und das Maß aller Dinge !


 
Also über die Spielmechanik kann man ja noch diskutieren, aber von einer 1 stündigen Beta eines Tutorials des leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrades eines Spieles auf den gesamten Content und den gesamten Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spieles zu schließen ist einfach....doof. Stell dir mal vor, Spielemagazine würden so testen...


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (24. April 2012)

hm, bin ich denn alleine damit seit D2 älter geworden zu sein und weniger Zeit zu haben? Von daher freue ich mich, dass zumindestens die Beta ein bisschen Casual-Freundlicher aussieht. Wobei hier viele wahre Worte gesprochen wurden; es ist richtig das bei D2 Normal und Alptraum eher casual waren und Hölle eher was für die "ambitionierten Spieler". Trotzdem war es totaler Schwachsinn, dass ich als Neuling anfange und meinen Charakter bis Level 65-70 hochspiele, dann in Hölle ankomme und feststelle, dass meine Skillung (da ich ja sehr experimentier freudig war) einfach nichts taugt. Also gehe ich ins Internet und google (vllt. damals auch eher altavista) "Epic Skillung Sorceress" und finde einen Guide wie man eine total krasse Frost Orb Zauberin baut. Den Skille ich dann durch und bin dann total mächtig; treffe natürlich auch auf keine andere Frost Orb Zauberin und bin dadurch total individuell. Nein, das war doch auch eigentlich Blödsinn. 1-3 Skillungen pro Klasse die sich eigentlich durchgesetzt haben und davon gabs dann auch gaaanz viele. Natürlich mit unterschiedlichen Items... Aber generell glaube ich, dass das neue System ein bisschen mehr hergibt durch viele verschiedene Kombinationen. 

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad muss ich sagen; dass ich damals als Neuling den Bereich bis zu Blutrabe ein bisschen anspruchsvoller fand; besonders wenn 4 Spieler im Spiel waren, dann kann schon ein blitzverzauberter Gegner echt wehtun und auch das Ableben bedeuten. Bei D3 kam ich nun gut alleine zurecht obwohl 4 Spieler im Spiel waren, die aber grad' woanders lang sind. Ich hatte auch so nie Probleme, musste mit meiner Zauberin nicht einen Heiltrank schlucken im gesamten Spiel und das ist dann einfach einen Tick zu leicht. Und ich glaube das es schwerer werden wird und so weiter. Dennoch finde ich, dass die Stellschraube noch nen bisschen angezogen werden sollte; es ist eben auch für diesen EINSTIEGS und TUTORIAL Bereich einen kleinen Tick zu leicht. Das wird man doch sagen dürfen ohne damit das ganze Spiel zu verteufeln.... nicht?


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (24. April 2012)

Schon krass, wie sich die meisten hier selbst belügen, sich bücken vor einem Entwickler des  Namens wegen..Und ihr fragt euch warum dieWelt ist, wie sie ist..

PCGames, ihr enttäuscht mich. in fast allen foren liest man die grosse Enttäuschung heraus, was Diablo 3 angeht. Ihr jedoch, zieht es vor, einen manipulativen Bericht zu bringen, der wieder mal sämtliche Kritik, die wirklich wichtige Kritik zum Schweigen bringt. Ich gehe von eiskalter Absicht aus. Wieviel hat euch Blizzard bezahlt? Hat mit Objektivität schon lange nichts mehr zu tun..


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (24. April 2012)

moetown83 schrieb:


> Sorry,aber Malifurion hat recht.Es ist völlig irrelevant,wieviel man bisher vom ersten Akt oder Spiel gesehen hat,denn die Spielmechanik ist ja schon bekannt und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.D2 hatte den Vorteil,dass es eben noch dem alten Prinzip "leicht to lernen,schwer zu meistern" gehorchte.Wer einfach nur zocken wollte kam auf normal und alptraum durch,wer Hölle und die wertvollsten items wollte musste eben mehr Gehirnschmalz investieren (oder eben entsprechend nem Build aus dem Netz skillen).Das war für viele das,was bei D2 die Langzeitmotivation ausgemacht hat,das System auszureizen,mit Hilfe bestimmter Items andere Builds auszuprobieren,mit anderen über bestimmte Varianten zu diskutieren. Im Gegensatz dazu sind mit Lvlv60 alle Builds gleich und die Skills können beliebig getauscht werden. Mag sein,dass das Gemplay anspruchsvoller wird,da das Timing und die Auswahl der Skills entscheidend wird,diese Gleichmacherei,Vereinfachung und die vielen WOW-Anleihen werden jedoch dafür sorgen,dass D3 niemals so lange und so intensiv motivieren wird wie das bei D2 über Jahre der Fall war.Und warum zum Geier sind Uniques jetzt orangefarben und heißen "Legendary items"?!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich,Leute wie du,die sich offenbar von Spielen nur mehr berieseln lassen wollen,sind der Grund für die wachsende Casualisierung und Anspruchslosigkeit in dem Medium.Spiele waren früher nicht immer besser,aber in den allermeisten Fällen anspruchsvoller als heute.Heute beansprucht jeder Depp,alles vom Spiel sehen zu können und natürlich auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad,aber bitte mit minimalem Aufwand,man will sich ja nicht überanstrengen. Die "Achievements" sind eigentlich ein Euphemismus,da man um sie zu "achieven" eigentlich kaum was machen muss,sondern sie so im Vorbeigehen mitnimmt wie jetzt in D3.Dürfen sie ja auch nicht,denn jeder Spieler hat ja ein Recht auf sein "Platinum" .
> 
> Und um noch den Fanboy rauszukehren: Diablo 2 IST göttlich und das Maß aller Dinge !



Ich gebe auch den Zeitschriften die Schuld, die stets extrem beschnönigende Berichte schreiben, wenn das produkt Blizzard oder EA trägt.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (24. April 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Fassen wir mal zusammen: Du hältst ihn für einen Idioten weil er sich in old-school Manier Notizen macht und alles aufschreibt, wahrscheinlich sogar Pen & Paper-Fan ist. Und du sagst ihm, er solle gefälligst mit der Zeit gehen, weil das früher ja alles scheiße war und D3 ja soviel geiler.
> Das bestätigt gerade mal wieder, dass heute fast nur noch Casuals regieren. Traurig.
> 
> Na ja, genießt euer casualisiertes, isometrisches p2w WoW-Hack'n'Slay. Diejenigen, die ein vernünftiges H&S haben wollen, werden dann wohl zu Path of Exile wechseln oder Torchlight 2 spielen.



Genau das werde ich auch tun  Ich könnt sie alle Ohrfeigen, diese Bücklinge und Fan - Nerds...


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (24. April 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Viele scheinen zu vergessen das man auch Diablo 2 genau nur deshalb gespielt hat. Eventuell hat man beim ersten durchspielen noch ein wenig auf die Quest geachtet, dann allerdings nicht mehr. Alles was zählte war die Jagd nach besseren Items. Nicht mehr, aber auf keinen Fall auch nicht weniger.
> Schwierigkeitsgrad war in D 2 auch wumpe. In Hell war man eben um das beste zu bekommen. Und mit den ganzen Runen wahnsinn den Blizzard da reingebracht hat war es auch in Hell fast ein Kinderspiel da durch zu laufen.
> 
> Bei D 3 wird es genauso ablaufen.
> ...


 
Ne.. is klar..   Fanboy elendiglicher


----------



## just4fun1980 (24. April 2012)

Also Spaß hat es auf jeden Fall gemacht. 
Dokumentation, Inventar, Items und Übersicht sind echt gelungen. Der Sammelsuchtfaktor ist ziemlich hoch.
Völlig daneben finde ich die Skillung und die finde gleich sio daneben dass ich mir das Spiel sicher nicht zum Vollpreis kaufen werde - Wiederspielwert geht gegen 0.


----------



## LostBuddha (24. April 2012)

Also wer sich wegen dem Schwierigkeitsgrad aufregt sollte sich dieses Video von der Blizzcon 2011 ansehen das erklärt eigendlich alles:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzhoGX_7uFY&feature=g-hist&context=G25d608bAHT5WvTwAAAA


----------



## Zerth (24. April 2012)

Zu leicht? Meine Güte, als ob die erste Hälfte von Akt 1 in Diablo 2 schwer gewesen wären ..


----------



## Angeldust (24. April 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Schon krass, wie sich die meisten hier selbst belügen, sich bücken vor einem Entwickler des  Namens wegen..Und ihr fragt euch warum dieWelt ist, wie sie ist..
> 
> PCGames, ihr enttäuscht mich. in fast allen foren liest man die grosse Enttäuschung heraus, was Diablo 3 angeht. Ihr jedoch, zieht es vor, einen manipulativen Bericht zu bringen, der wieder mal sämtliche Kritik, die wirklich wichtige Kritik zum Schweigen bringt. Ich gehe von eiskalter Absicht aus. Wieviel hat euch Blizzard bezahlt? Hat mit Objektivität schon lange nichts mehr zu tun..


 
Ja genau, noch ein dummer Flame auf alle Spieleseiten und Zeitungen der Welt, die es alle im Kern gut finden.

Nur ihr Trolle habt Recht mit eurer Meinung  einzig und allein ihr.

Und alle anderen sind einfach nur dumm oder gekauft...oder gekauft und dumm... so isses.

Alles sind es Casual-Deppen... weil nur denen kann sowas Spaß machen... alles Idioten... weil ich...der Troll von der Brücke...seh das so... und meine Meinung ist wichtig!!! Im Allgemeinen sind Trolle nämlich die Krone der Schöpfung und der Intellekt des Trolls ist unerreicht...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (24. April 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Und alle anderen sind einfach nur dumm oder gekauft...oder gekauft und dumm... so isses.



Man merkt echt wie sehr du keine Ahnung hast:

Bewertung von 0 / 10 - 8 / 10 -> Spiel ist scheiße
Bewertung > 8 / 10 -> Reviewer sind gekauft.


----------



## Bullfrog (24. April 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Schon krass, wie sich die meisten hier selbst belügen, sich bücken vor einem Entwickler des  Namens wegen..Und ihr fragt euch warum dieWelt ist, wie sie ist..
> 
> PCGames, ihr enttäuscht mich. in fast allen foren liest man die grosse Enttäuschung heraus, was Diablo 3 angeht. Ihr jedoch, zieht es vor, einen manipulativen Bericht zu bringen, der wieder mal sämtliche Kritik, die wirklich wichtige Kritik zum Schweigen bringt. Ich gehe von eiskalter Absicht aus. Wieviel hat euch Blizzard bezahlt? Hat mit Objektivität schon lange nichts mehr zu tun..


 

Ehrlich, da könnte man jetzt natürlich alles Möglich sagen, zum Beispiel, wie super das doch ist, das du dich hier so aufplusterst und einem Spielemagazin Bestechlichkeit unterstellst weil die etwas gut finden das du nicht magst. Rechts so, wie können die es wagen mit dir nicht einer Meinung zu sein. Du, der sich so konsequent allem Markendenken verweigert und keine Angst hat auch mal die unbequeme Wahrheit (oder was auch immer du dafür hälst) dem Rest der Menschheit ins Gesicht zu schleudern. 
Oder das du jenen Fanboys die Leviten liest, die sich doch tatsächlich über das Spiel freuen. Was wissen die schon? Wie können die Beurteilen was gut und was schlecht ist? Wo doch dir alleine die Meinungshoheit zukommt. Die fordern ihn mit ihrer Renitenz ja geradezu heraus, deinen heiligen Zorn. 
Oder wie unfassbar doch deine deduktiven Fähigkeiten sind, mit denen du nach Kenntniss der ersten 2% bereits auf die Gesammtqualität des Produktes schließen kannst. 
Aber ich sag folgendes: Wenn du etwas nicht magst, dann ist das dein gutes Recht. Aber vielleicht wäre es cleverer gewesen, nicht alle Welt wissen zu lassen, was für eine toller Hecht du doch bist denn mit der Art und Weise wie du es tatest, könnte fast der Eindruck entstehen du seist ein kleingeistiger Besserwisser mit der Toleranzschwelle und dem Interlekt eines besoffenen Hooligans. 
Denk mal darüber nach!


----------



## Angeldust (24. April 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Man merkt echt wie sehr du keine Ahnung hast:
> 
> Bewertung von 0 / 10 - 8 / 10 -> Spiel ist scheiße
> Bewertung > 8 / 10 -> Reviewer sind gekauft.


 
Soll ich dir nen Link zum Thema Ironie verlinken... 

Grausam...

Lies es doch nochmal... ganz langsam... mit Hirn... dann verstehst du evtl... aber auch nur vielleicht den Sinn hinter meinen Post...


----------



## Malifurion (24. April 2012)

moetown83 schrieb:


> Sorry,aber Malifurion hat recht.Es ist völlig irrelevant,wieviel man bisher vom ersten Akt oder Spiel gesehen hat,denn die Spielmechanik ist ja schon bekannt und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.D2 hatte den Vorteil,dass es eben noch dem alten Prinzip "leicht to lernen,schwer zu meistern" gehorchte.Wer einfach nur zocken wollte kam auf normal und alptraum durch,wer Hölle und die wertvollsten items wollte musste eben mehr Gehirnschmalz investieren (oder eben entsprechend nem Build aus dem Netz skillen).Das war für viele das,was bei D2 die Langzeitmotivation ausgemacht hat,das System auszureizen,mit Hilfe bestimmter Items andere Builds auszuprobieren,mit anderen über bestimmte Varianten zu diskutieren. Im Gegensatz dazu sind mit Lvlv60 alle Builds gleich und die Skills können beliebig getauscht werden. Mag sein,dass das Gemplay anspruchsvoller wird,da das Timing und die Auswahl der Skills entscheidend wird,diese Gleichmacherei,Vereinfachung und die vielen WOW-Anleihen werden jedoch dafür sorgen,dass D3 niemals so lange und so intensiv motivieren wird wie das bei D2 über Jahre der Fall war.Und warum zum Geier sind Uniques jetzt orangefarben und heißen "Legendary items"?!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich,Leute wie du,die sich offenbar von Spielen nur mehr berieseln lassen wollen,sind der Grund für die wachsende Casualisierung und Anspruchslosigkeit in dem Medium.Spiele waren früher nicht immer besser,aber in den allermeisten Fällen anspruchsvoller als heute.Heute beansprucht jeder Depp,alles vom Spiel sehen zu können und natürlich auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad,aber bitte mit minimalem Aufwand,man will sich ja nicht überanstrengen. Die "Achievements" sind eigentlich ein Euphemismus,da man um sie zu "achieven" eigentlich kaum was machen muss,sondern sie so im Vorbeigehen mitnimmt wie jetzt in D3.Dürfen sie ja auch nicht,denn jeder Spieler hat ja ein Recht auf sein "Platinum" .
> 
> Und um noch den Fanboy rauszukehren: Diablo 2 IST göttlich und das Maß aller Dinge !



Wie gesagt, ich wollte niemanden beleidigen, aber ich sehe da schnell rot. Nicht missverstehen. Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, in der BETA nicht viel Content gesehen zu haben, aber jene Analysen und der selbige Test der Spielemechanik ließ mich eben zur meiner Meinung bewegen. Ich will die Leute darauf aufmerksam machen, dass sie letztlich nur den Namen kaufen und nicht das Spiel. Denn das Spiel - Diablo - ist normalerweise das Maß aller Dinge im H&S Bereich gewesen. Mit Teil 3 aber kommen sie nicht an den zweiten heran. Das liegt weder in der Grafik, noch am Design oder gar an der Story, es sind schlichtweg die ganzen Details die keiner wahrnimmt, insofern er das Spiel nicht jahrelang intensiv gezockt hat und nicht mindestens 3 Accounts voller 99er hatte. Ich will nicht damit angeben, dass ich 3 Accounts hatte, ganz im Gegenteil, es geht mir abermals um die Spielmechaniken und warum deshalb Diablo 2 so erfolgreich war. Mit den Details hat es D3 überhaupt nicht, da das gesamte Gameplay schwammig durch die fehlenden Elemente rüberkommt. Das fängt doch schon beim Mauszeiger an. Ein stinknormaler Pfeil? Wo ist die gute alte "eiserne Hand" ? Im 2. Teil hatten sie sie noch, doch jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr. Was sind das für Design-Entscheidungen, wo doch Blizzard selbst immer mit dem Motto herangeht "never change a running system". Sorry, aber "Depp" ist ein sehr dehnbarer begriff und sollte nicht immer für bare Münze genommen werden. Es geht einfach darum, dass viele Spieler wohl vergessen haben, worin der Kern des Spiels Diablo liegt. Und der Kern des Spiels liegt garantiert nicht darin rumzulaufen, dämliche Achievements einzusacken, langweilig konzipierte Items aufzuheben und nur 1 Char zu machen. Das ist viel mehr. Das Spiel müsste durch eine enorme Detailvielfalt glänzen - das erwarte ich nach mehr als 10 Jahren Entwicklungs - und Konzeptzeit. Aber was dabei herausgekommen ist, mag wohl eine Anordnung von höherer Stelle gewesen sein, die die Leute weiterhin verdummen will, nur nich nachdenken heißt es, nur nicht ärgern, wenn man was falsch getippt hat. Nur durchlaufen und "spaß" haben. 
Süchtig macht das Spiel, es hat mich auch gefesselt, aber wenn ich mir die fehlenden Details ansehe, die damals Diablo 1 und 2 ausgemacht hatten, dann friert für mich leider die Hölle zu. Da scheint auch der Fürst der Hölle sich vor langeweile zurückzuziehen.


----------



## Auge_am_Stiel (24. April 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Aber was dabei herausgekommen ist, mag wohl eine Anordnung von höherer Stelle gewesen sein, die die Leute weiterhin verdummen will, nur nich nachdenken heißt es, nur nicht ärgern, wenn man was falsch getippt hat. Nur durchlaufen und "spaß" haben.


 
Wer D2 schon mal über Bnet gespielt und mal 5 Minuten einen Chat verfolgt hat oder in D2 gehandelt hat oder auch nur mit einigen Spielern in Kontakt war, weiß, dass das man für das Spiel nicht intelligent sein muss, auch auf Hölle nicht.  Und es ist trotzdem ein gutes Spiel und D3 wird es hoffentlich ebenfalls. Trotz der ganzen Idioten, mit denen man sich dann online wieder herumgeschlagen muss. Ich hoffe bei D3 kann man nervige Leute aus dem Spiel kicken, wenn man es erstellt hat. Das wäre mal eine sinnvolle Neuerung.


----------



## moetown83 (24. April 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Wer andere Deppen nennt, nur weil Ihnen etwas Spaß macht, was einem selbst zu seicht ist, ist der größte Depp von allen
> 
> Eigentlich könnte man deinen ganzen Schmarrn da zerpfücken, aber wozu: bitte spiels einfach nicht, dann bist du glücklich und die D3-Spieler auch
> 
> P.s. bitte gib mir doch mal die Nummer von deinem Kristallkugel-Hersteller, dein Wissen über zukünftige Entwicklungen / Erfolge / Misserfolge auf dem Spielemarkt könnte wahrlich Gold wert sein  (wenn du die Ironie findest darfst du sie kostenfrei behalten)


 
Kannst du dir den Beitrag nicht einfach sparen,wenn dir nichts anderes einfällt als beleidigend zu werden?Geh mal lieber zur Schule als hier zu posten.

Ich hab weder die Leute als Deppen bezeichnet,denen Diablo 3  gefällt,noch dich,lies dir meinen Post nochmal genau durch.Aber kannst  ja mal anfangen,meinen "Schmarrn" zu "zerpflücken". Ich hab allerdings  den Eindruck,dass du dich sowieso nur aufspielen willst.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Also über die Spielmechanik kann man ja noch  diskutieren, aber von einer 1 stündigen Beta eines Tutorials des  leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrades eines Spieles auf den gesamten Content  und den gesamten Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spieles zu schließen ist  einfach....doof. Stell dir mal vor, Spielemagazine würden so testen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo hab ich bitte auf den gesamten Content geschlossen?Meine Meinung basiert allein auf der Spielmechanik,die nun mal bei einem Diablo eines der Herzstücke ist und sich auch nicht mehr ändern wird. Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch,was mich und meine Langzeitmotivation in Bezug auf D3 betrifft (kaufen werd ich es mir schon),aber mir leuchtet nicht ein,wie bei dieser Spielmechanik Anspruch und Individualität vorhanden sein können.

Achso,natürlich kann sich jeder bei Diablo 2 nen Hammerdin oder ne Frostsorc hochziehen,genauso konnte man aber auch interessantere Builds wie die Meleesorc oder den Rangerpala spielen,die vielleicht nicht alle helltauglich waren,aber genau diese Experimente und Spielereien haben D2 so vielseitig gemacht.Aber ich seh schon,Anspruch ist heut wohl nicht mehr gefragt.


----------



## shavos (25. April 2012)

was diablo 3 von einigen abverlangt wird ist ehrlich gesagt lächerlich.
für die gamer unter uns die noch kein bzw. wenig wow gespielt haben:

- max level 60 (option auf folgende addons - je nachdem wie das spiel anläuft)
- jede quest ist vor dem spielstart auszuwählen und beinhaltet einen encounter mit trashmobs vor dem lootboss (quasi eine instanz)
- jede klasse hat 6 spells, da das interace bei wow am überquillen war mit spells die sowieso nicht benutzt wurden (jedenfalls von casuals)
- onlinezwang... loginscreen... social contacts

aber was wird hier denn erwartet?

so ist nunmal der "zeitgeist".. früher wurden via fernsehen auch noch interessante themen aufbereitet und heute sieht man nur noch realityfictionshows von fetten harz4lern die sich die titten machen lassen damit deren perversiertes sexleben wieder rundläuft.

man sollte das spiel spielen weil es einem spass macht und nicht weil man irgendeine langzeitmotivation sucht.
die story wird jedenfalls ihre 6 - 8 stunden hergeben.

wer danach noch lust hat weiter zu spielen, hat zumindest die option dazu.


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2012)

shavos schrieb:


> - max level 60 (option auf folgende addons - je nachdem wie das spiel anläuft)


Wobei "Level 60" keine absolute Angabe ist - das bedeutet ja je nach Spiel ein ganz andere Spielzeit etc.
Und natürlich kommt ein Addon - es wäre das erste Spiel ohne Addon, von Blizzard, wenn kein käme.



> - jede quest ist vor dem spielstart auszuwählen und beinhaltet einen encounter mit trashmobs vor dem lootboss (quasi eine instanz)


In D2 waren die einzelnen Akte auch spielerisch getrennt - die Server mußten nur die leergespielten Akte auch noch aktiv halten, obwohl da schon längst keiner mehr war. Das zu kürzen, macht definitiv Sinn.



> - jede klasse hat 6 spells, da das interace bei wow am überquillen war mit spells die sowieso nicht benutzt wurden (jedenfalls von casuals)


Je nach Klasse hatte man in D2 auch nur eine Handvoll Skills...



> man sollte das spiel spielen weil es einem spass macht und nicht weil man irgendeine langzeitmotivation sucht.
> die story wird jedenfalls ihre 6 - 8 stunden hergeben.
> 
> wer danach noch lust hat weiter zu spielen, hat zumindest die option dazu.


 Auch das ist wie in D2.

Also ich freu mich auf D3.


----------



## Alexey1978 (25. April 2012)

trgringo schrieb:


> ...was mir zusätzlich noch aufgefallen ist, wo kann ich denn den schaden meines skills / zaubers sehen? ich habe z.b. mit dem zauberer gespielt. der hat ja am anfang diesen lila blitz auf der linken maustaste. in verbindung mit einer handwaffe hatte ich dann einen schadenswert von z.b. 6,6. dann wurde der lila blitz mittels levelaufstieg aufgelevelt. da stand dann sinngemäß "ihr zauber richtet nun mehr schaden an". in der charakterübersicht hatte ich aber nach wie vor einen schaden von 6,6!? wo sehe ich also, wieviel schaden nun mein zauber macht?



Im Inventar findet man auf der linken Seite den DPS Wert (Damage per second). Der erhöht sich zum beispiel durch die Attributserhöhungen welche automatisch mit jedem Levelaufstieg einhergehen sowie durch bessere Waffen und oder Gegenstände welche die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit erhöhen oder generellen Zusatz-Schaden geben. Es gab beispielsweise einen Ring zu kaufen der einem 2-4 Zusatzschaden gab. Wie viel Schaden Dein jeweiliger Skill/Zauber macht steht in der "erweiterten" Beschreibung. Die kann man entweder dauerhaft in den Optionen anschalten oder beim "Mouseover" mit gedrückter STRG-Taste einblenden. Da steht dann eine ausführlichere Beschreibung sowie ein Prozentsatz den der Skill an Schaden verursacht. Beim anfänglichen Bash-Skill des Barbaren sind es wenn ich mich nicht irre 150% des Waffenschadens. Du hast also die Wahl Deine DPS zu berechnen, oder wie schon erwähnt, blende Dir die Schadenswerte über den Monsterköpfen ein. Wem das nicht zu viel Atmosphäre klaut bzw. noch mehr "Chaos" auf dem Bildschirm verursacht, dem ist damit auch geholfen.

Edit: Ich muss allerdings gestehen, das ich nicht genau weiß ob der Skillschaden nun mit dem DPS Wert multipliziert wird oder nur mit dem in der Waffenbeschreibung aufgeführten Wert. Ich gehe aber wie oben geschrieben vom DPS Wert aus, da sonst ja zu viele Faktoren außer acht gelassen würden.




Daishi888 schrieb:


> Kannste in den Optionen einstellen. Auto-Equip oder so, kein Witz! Habs aber nicht ausprobiert, wieso auch?! Ich zieh mich dann doch noch lieber selber an und nicht von Mama-Blizzard


 
Wenn Du schon die Option hier aufführst, dann lies Dir auch bitte die Beschreibung dazu durch. Auto-Equip ist im Grunde das gleiche wie auch schon in Diablo 2. Hebst Du einen Gegenstand auf wo Du am Charakter noch einen freien Slot für hast, wird dieser anstatt ins Inventar zu wandern, direkt angelegt. Hast Du beispielsweise noch keinen Gürtel angelegt und klickst einen an um in aufzunehmen, wird er bei aktiviertem Auto-Equip in den Gürtel Slot gepackt. Es wird nicht von allen Gürteln die Du trägst der vemeintlich beste ausgewählt und automatisch angelegt wie Du meinst. Das wäre auch arg schwierig, wie soll denn bitte Blizzard wissen, was Du gerade lieber tragen willst? 




Garalor schrieb:


> nur mal so, für alle die "zu leicht" schreien
> 
> schaut euch das hier bitte in ruhe an und kommt dann wieder
> ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Bericht: Diablo III Beta


 
Danke. Endlich mal Jemand der das Video auch kennt und noch den Link rausgesucht hat.  Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird nämlich sicherlich auch für die Hartgesottenen reichen. Wem Normal zu leicht ist, der nimmt halt einen anderen. Das der Grad "Normal" eben auch für "Normale" Durchschnittsspieler ist, finde ich ok. Nightmare, Hell und Inferno werden sicherlich wesentlich schwerer.




TheChicky schrieb:


> Du spielst eine Beta, die laut Blizzard Content für grade 40 Minuten hat 16(!!) Stunden und 3-5 mal durch und dann beschwerst du dich, weils langweilig wird?


 
Da musste ich auch unwillkürlich grinsen. Mir ging es nämlich ähnlich nachdem ich die Beta so nen Dutzend Mal durch hatte, wurde es auch ein klein bissel langweilig. ABER nicht falsch zu verstehen ich fand die Beta super und freue mich darauf in knapp 3 Wochen den ganzen Titel spielen zu können. Wenn man etwas X-Mal hintereinander spielt ist es normal, dass eine gewisse Routine und vielleicht auch Langeweile aufkommt. Die Beta sollte ja nur ein Vorgeschmack sein und keine Langzeitbeschäftigung. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Schluß meines langen Posts, möchte ich nochmal ein Wort an die richten welche das System von D3 als zu einfach erachten. Zum einen werden neue Spiele so gut wie nie mehr so sein, wie sie früher eben waren. Gerade bei Diablo und seiner sehr langen Zeitspanne zwischen Teil 2 und 3 fällt das natürlich auf. 

Ich gebe zu, ich habe auch noch mit Stift und Papier bei so manchem Spiel Hinweise oder Codeschnipsel aufgeschrieben. Auch habe ich in D2 Charaktere geplant und so manchen Skill durchgerechnet wieviel Schaden er wohl auf welchem Level macht. Nur mal ganz ehrlich das war kein Akt unglaublicher Intelligenz und auch keine große Herausforderung. Das war schlichtweg ein Stück Arbeit was man sich teilweise machen musste um noch mehr aus seinen Charakteren herauszuholen und noch näher an die möglichst "optimale" Skillung heranzukommen. Das einem diese Arbeit nun zum Teil abgenommen wird, finde ich eher gut als schlecht und es gibt einem schlichtweg mehr Zeit zum spielen, da man weniger Zeit mit nachrechnen, Tabellen anlegen und vergleichen verbringt.

Denn wenn man ehrlich ist, wurde/wird D2 gemocht weil es ein Spiel war und nicht weil man die Arbeit die man sich damit machen konnte so lieb hatte oder? Gut es mag Ausnahmen geben. Es gibt Leute die mehr Spaß an Zahlen/Tabellen und Listen haben als am Spiel an sich...die werden oder sind schon Buchhalter.  
(Für alle die das persönlich nehmen, es ist NUR ein kleiner Scherz)


----------



## MisterSmith (25. April 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> ...Das war schlichtweg ein Stück Arbeit was man sich teilweise machen musste um noch mehr aus seinen Charakteren herauszuholen und noch näher an die möglichst "optimale" Skillung heranzukommen. Das einem diese Arbeit nun zum Teil abgenommen wird, finde ich eher gut als schlecht und es gibt einem schlichtweg mehr Zeit zum spielen, da man weniger Zeit mit nachrechnen, Tabellen anlegen und vergleichen verbringt....


 Also ich musste bei D2 nie irgendwas nachrechnen und hatte trotzdem die für meinen Charakter optimalen Werte.


----------



## Alexey1978 (25. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also ich musste bei D2 nie irgendwas nachrechnen und hatte trotzdem die für meinen Charakter optimalen Werte.


 
Hehe Scherzkeks. Dank Internet braucht heute auch keiner mehr groß rechnen. Da gibt es meist ideale Builds auf X Fanseiten zu finden. Da muss man sich nur noch einen Build suchen der einem zusagt und den anschließend nach Vorgabe skillen und leveln. 

Dazu brauch ich auch nicht groß selber rechnen.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. April 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Hehe Scherzkeks. Dank Internet braucht heute auch keiner mehr groß rechnen. Da gibt es meist ideale Builds auf X Fanseiten zu finden. Da muss man sich nur noch einen Build suchen der einem zusagt und den anschließend nach Vorgabe skillen und leveln.
> 
> Dazu brauch ich auch nicht groß selber rechnen.


 Nein, ohne Internet, nur mit Logik.  Allerdings mit einem Barbaren, wird vielleicht mit einem Magier anders sein.


----------



## EironPunk (27. April 2012)

jackyjakob schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die Beta mit allen 5 Klassen je einmal durchgespielt. Jede der Klassen nutzt andere Ressourcen und spielt sich dadurch einzigartig.
> Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad finde ich auch das es relativ einfach gehalten ist wobei die Beta ja nur im "normalen" Schwierigkeitsgrad spielbar ist. Aber ich bin mir sicher das Diablo III in späteren Levels wie man es von Blizzard gewohnt ist deutlich anspruchsvoller wird.
> Die Grafik ist stimmig und gefällt mir wesentlich besser als auf den ersten Screenshots die im Netz aufgetaucht waren. Lediglich den Unschärfe Effekt der alles etwas "matschig" aussehen lässt finde ich etwas zu stark. Zum Glück lässt sich das aber User-Patch sehr einfach ändern.
> Das Skillsystem ist aber zu sehr vereinfacht worden was die Erstellung eines individuellen Charakters verhindert. Auch, dass der Schaden von Zaubern vom Waffenschaden abhängig ist finde ich etwas merkwürdig da ich z.B. meinen Zauberer deshalb mit einer Zweihandaxt ausgerüstet habe da diese den höchsten DPS hatte.
> Im großen und ganzen aber fällt mein ersteindruck sehr positiv aus und ich freue mich schon auf den 15. Mai.



Hallo, also hab das beta wochenede komplett nutzen können, alle 5 klassen auf lvl 13 testen können+ 3 klassen Op eqwip.
ich fand es auch zu leicht, aber ich denk es lag daran das ich schon zu viele beta Videos gesehen hab und dadurch bereits wusste was auf mich zu kommt.
Denke dass spiel wird noch richtig schwer das dass wie bereits hier erklärt wird nur dass erste drittel vom 1.Akt ist .

Dann hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen das der schaden nur von der waffe abhängt. Das stimmt nicht. Jede Klasse hat ein hauptattribut.  daas zum waffen dmg dazugerechnet wird (schlagmichtot wies gerechnett wird k.a.)
Däonenjäger, Mönch = Geschicklichkeit 
Zaberer, Hexendoktor = Inteligenz
Barbar = Stärke 
Also wenn du ne Zweihandaxt mit int. gefunden hast dann müsst Blizzard tatsächlich etwas daran etwas verändern... 

Und zu thema individualität hab ich auch noch was  Mut der Nephale....

Diablo 3: Blizzards Community-Manager erklärt Item-Buff "Mut der Nephalem"


> Rechtschreibfehler sind reiner Protest gegenüber meinen Deutschlehrern


----------

